# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 42 : SOS! 42 chats/chatons dont âgés + 1 av son Shi Tsu, AVT JEU 18-VEN 19 (IDF)!

## Chatsendanger RP

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




 *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!
(merci d'indiquer cette mention - et de fait, celle-ci aussi - à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)



ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS AU PLUS TARD JEUDI 18/10 MATIN 9H!! 

1a) Mâle, 5 ans,bleu et blanc , timidou



2a) Femelle 3 mois blue tabby point timidou
Elles étaient 3 aujourd'hui elle se retrouve toute seule



Va avec 2a bis!!

*


*3a) Mâle, 4 ans, noir et blanc, très sociable
se frotte aux barreaux d'où la qualité d'image pas top.
DEBUT DE CORYZA



**

4a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche un peu craintive
 Queue abîmée 

* 
*
S'était échappée a réapparu 
Sortante de suite


LES NOUVEAUX 

5a) Femelle 3 ans brun tabby un peu timide, sans plus
URGENT! Ulcère à la cornée, oeil gauche
*


*6a) Femelle 1 an gris tortie tabby un peu craintive/apeurée*
* Diarrhées 

*

*7a) Mâle 1 an bleu et blanc sociable mais n'aime pas le box*
* Coryza 

*


*8a) Femelle 5 ans bleu tortie tabby très sociable*
* URGENT! Insuffisance rénale supposée 
*


*9a) Mâle 2 ans blanc yeux vairons sociable
*


*10a) Mâle castré 6 ans brun tabby sociable
 A eu des vomissements 

**


11a) Mâle 2 ans roux tabby sociable



12a) Mâle brun tabby, âge?, apeuré



Sont ensemble
 En coryza 

13a) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby un peu craintif*



* 14a) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby un peu craintif

*

*Sont ensemble


 15a) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby un peu craintif

 13a/14a/15a viennent du même endroit mais 15a seul en box 


16a) Mâle 2 ans gris tabby à peine craintif/ sociable
*
*

17a) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby un peu craintif

**



ENDROIT B: RÉSERVATIONS AU PLUS TARD VENDREDI 19/10 MATIN 9H!! 

LES ANCIENS

1b) Mâle 3 ans brun tabby et blanc très sociable
 Coryza 
Sortant de suite

2b) Mâle 4 ans noir un peu craintif
Sortant de suite

3b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby très sociable
 Léger coryza
Sortant de suite

LES NOUVEAUX :

4b) Femelle 8 mois noire et blanche sociable
 Coryza 
Sortante le 19/10

5b) Femelle 1 mois blanche et noire très sociable
URGENT! En coryza, très jeune, et seule 
Sortante de suite

6b) Mâle 3 mois noir très sociable
 Coryza* ***
Sortant de suite

7b) Femelle 2 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive
Sortante le 17/10

8b) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby et blanc très sociable
Sortante de suite

DE 9b à 18b : viennent du même endroit

9b) Mâle castré 5 ans noir sociable
 Léger coryza 
Sortant de suite

10b) Femelle 4 ans noire très sociable
11b) Mâle castré 13 ans noir et blanc  très sociable
Sont ensemble 
** Léger coryza* *
Sortants de suite

12b) Mâle castré 10 ans blanc très sociable
13b) Mâle 10 ans noir un peu craintif
** Léger coryza* *
Sont ensemble
Sortants de suite

14b) Mâle castré 6 ans roux tabby et blanc très sociable
** Léger coryza* *
Sortant de suite

15b) Mâle castré  5 ans noir et blanc très sociable
16b) Mâle castré 12 ans roux et blanc très sociable
** Léger coryza* *
Sortants de suite

17b) Mâle 8 ans gris et blanc un peu craintif
18b) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby très sociable
** Léger coryza* *
Sortants de suite

19b) Femelle 3 ans blanc tortie tabby très sociable
VA AVEC SON BB DE 3 MOIS ( Mâle noir )
** Diarrhées mais test parvo négatif* 
*Sortants de suite

20b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable
** Vomissements* *
Sortant de suite

21b) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby et blanc très sociable
** Diarrhées mais test parvo négatif* 
* Sortant de suite


LA DERNIERE ARRIVEE :

22b) Femelle 14 ans bleue tabby et blanc apeurée
Se retrouve en box avec le chien de la dame
(un Shi Tsu mâle noir et blanc de 13 ans 1/2, apeuré de la situation)
*** *Vivaient ensemble en appartement, dame décédée* ***
**
*
*LES 2 RAJOUTS DU JOUR :  

23b) Femelle 2 mois trico diluée timidou 
24b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou
Sont ensemble 
Sortantes de suite


CONDITIONS DE SORTIE :

- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
- TESTES FIV ET FELV (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), PRIMO-VACCINES, IDENTIFIES, SANS FRAIS
- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

- CO-VOIT OK, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées (utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")

- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés à jour (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS POSSIBLES

****************

CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com 
(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!

*************

Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:

HELP! FA courte et longue durée recherchées en IDF & au-delà! [topic permanent]

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 

1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)

Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:

- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption

Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien.... 

Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:

- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu plus à quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir


L'assoc prend généralement à charge:

- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale

Le placement se fait comme cela:

- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions,pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc

 Conditions d'accueil importantes:

- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat en isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire de base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non vacciné, etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la meilleure façon qui soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison

C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale. 
Mais on oublie sûrement pas mal de choses.... 


En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!! 


Chacun est un maillon de la chaine, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?

Déjà, prenez ce profil SOSchatsNAC, allez voir les fins de liste des précédents sujets. 
Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux, touchants, parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la vie, mais que rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum d'empathie et de patience!

les AVANT/APRES de nos sauvetages

Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie" de ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et que certaines chapeautent dans la France entière.

Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FAtemporaire, etc...  

Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les nôtres, et non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent simplement qu'on leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main qui auparavant les a jeté un jour à la rue....


*************************


Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!  
Allez lire le sujet ci-dessous! 

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

SI VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS AIDER EN ACCUEILLANT UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE UNE PROMESSE DE DONS, J'EN RAPPELLE LES PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:

Ils servent à:

- Donner un coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
- Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins, parfois lourds
- Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable, un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour certains, noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se ressemblent tous"), etc. 

Dans les faits:

- Frais classiques couverts: 
castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
- Frais exceptionnels:
Chats très malades, blessés, etc
- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:
Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de sous, et on ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore, achat de box, car qd la seule chose qui manque pour sauver un chat, c'est "ça", c'est ridicule

Quand verse-t-on son don?

- Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
- Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
- On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non sortis qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que pour la semaine en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux que chaque assoc ait, dans la mesure du possible, un petit coup de pouce, en toute logique, on attend que cela soit bouclé

Comment pointer son don?

- On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".
- Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don, car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois, les assocs ne peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats n'intéressent personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi être sauvés. 
En outre, il y a les assocs qui interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!
Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter! Et tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont des SOS parmi tant d'autres!
Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne pas reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante, et pour ne pas créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre assocs, il est possible, et compréhensible que je retouche les promesses av votre accord.

Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?

- Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de réception" de don simple.

Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire


Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.
Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que, c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par rapport aux critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent forcément à avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne serait-ce qu'avoir un petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout de même!

Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le sentez, et là encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils sont tous en danger, et le fait de faire de la place, même si X ou Y n'est pas celui que vous aimeriez voir sortir lui laisse "cette chance là", de l'air, et de la place dans les box!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci aux propositions FA de me dire si toujours d'actualité.

PROPOSITIONS DE FA => MANQUE ASSOC !


- fufu36 ( Limoges ) : FA de transit pour qq jours
**- Corinne27 : FA de transit ( 42 )
- Salmo : FA de transit ( 94 ) pour un chat ou deux chatons (cage de convalo taille M) jusqu'à mardi.


PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN DE FA



CHATS RÉSERVÉS : 



COVOIT RECHERCHES :

- 
- 


SORTIES FOURRIÈRE : 

Endroit A : 

Endroit B : 


COVOIT / MATÉRIEL DISPO

Si vous voyez ou faites des co-voit utiles ds la rubrique "co-voiturages" non pointés ici, pensez à les noter dans ce récap! 

- National 

Ponctuel :



Paris - Rodez (train de nuit) 15 octobre
Dijon => Paris le 21/10 et retour le 22/10 Train
Paris-Valence-Nimes-Montpellier en TGV le 22 oct
Bussy St Georges (77) <=> Soissons (77) 26 Oct
AMIENS (80) - PARIS - NANCY (54) le 26/10/2012 retour le 2/11/2012.
Strasbourg-Cherbourg par Paris 28/10 (train)+ Stras-Paris mi novembre
les 17/11 et 18/11 RP<->Belgique (Charleroi).Détours possibles
Bordeaux-Paris en train le 23 Nov / retour le 25

Permanent/régulier :

pour transporter des chats dans leur famille d'accueil par le train (départ paris) <= THIERRY75018
Professionnelle propose ses services tous trajets Région parisienne <-> Province
Propose trajet régulier Amiens paris
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) trajet une fois par mois (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)
Rennes - Paris AR régulièrement
Lusiole : Paris/St Dizier* *vendredi en fin d'après-midi.**


- RP

covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest
coulommiers- torcy régulièrement
regulier paris 12 (75) >< sannois (95)
Dispo RP via transport en communs.
Région-Parisienne <-> départements voisins
Régulier alfortville et environs pour nord 77 (ou dans un sens ou l'autre) en semaine
covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest
Sandangel : possibilité co-voiturage sur l'ile de france idéalement 92/75/petit bout 78 proche 92, voire 94 proche paris...de jeudi à vendredi inclus en journée (la contacter par mp). Si besoin de covoiturage pour le 78, je suis dispo jeudi et vendredi dans l'après-midi et même le matin.
Noisy le Grand / Melun-Vaux le Pénil tous les WE
Littleoph : covoiturage le week-end (sauf si je suis prise ailleurs) autour du 94 (incluant Paris + 92, 93, un bout du 91 et un bout du 77) (une cage) + covoiturage en semaine vers (ou depuis) Gare de Lyon si compatible avec mes horaires de bureau (via un crochet sur le chemin OU assez tard le soir pour que j'aie le temps de rentrer chez moi chercher l'animal).
Aurore92: Dispo en transport en commun jeudi matin et samedi à partir de 14h et dimanche en RP toute zone

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci aux donateurs 

PROMESSES DE DONS =

CARABAM -->30 euros pour 1a
                       30 euros pour 3a avec reçu ?

TOTAL = 60 euros

QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## R2d2

Il faut qu'on les fasse sortir ... Vite....

----------


## Elfenyu

Début de coryza donc y a urgence !
5 chats et chatons à sortir, à sauvés, à qui offrir une seconde chance ! !

*QUI POUR EUX ? !*

*Ce ne sont pas QUE 5 vies ce sont des vies !*!
Regardez leur regard et pensez aux avant-après des sorties.
La semaine dernière on a pu en sortir mais pas tous. Des milliers de vues chaque semaine sur ce post en lecteur passif alors ... Cette semaine :
*AIDEZ-NOUS ! MOBILISEZ-VOUS  ! ! POUR EUX ! Chaque vie est précieuse ...*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Ma proposition de FA de transit a été supprimé donc je me repropose. Je peux être FA de transit donc de quelques jours à Limoges.


Ok je le renote merci Fufu36

Concernant ces loulous :

*2a) Femelle 3 mois blue tabby point timidou
3a) Femelle 3 mois noire timidou
4a) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timidou
Sont ensemble

Il ne reste malheureusement que la petite 2a, les 2 petites avec elle ne sont plus là. Elles étaient malades.*

----------


## Ororus

Alors elles ont été eutha juste parce qu'elles étaient malades ???!! Mais c'est quoi ces conneries ??

----------


## coch

on travaille sur une piste pour la 2a...pour l'instant rien de concret.......(assoc + fald Ok mais pas encore de FAQ)

----------


## LAURENT10

Bonjour, nous avons pris connaissance hier soir de votre message concernant ces chatons..

si je comprends bien il reste un chaton à sauver (2a)

Merci de bien vouloir me contacter au 06.07.47.94.54. le plus rapidement possible

Laurent
Association Anubis et Bastet

----------


## salmo

je veux bien aussi le lien doodle
merci!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Bonjour, nous avons pris connaissance hier soir de votre message concernant ces chatons..
> 
> si je comprends bien il reste un chaton à sauver (2a)
> 
> Merci de bien vouloir me contacter au 06.07.47.94.54. le plus rapidement possible
> 
> Laurent
> Association Anubis et Bastet


Il reste 3 chats qui sont hors délais et dont vous avez les informations en haut du post. Nous allons vous contacter je pense dans la journée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Aurore92 et Salmo je vous envoie le lien doodle.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  Personne pour eux?
Ce sont probablement les seuls rescapés de la semaine dernière
Demain matin il sera sans doute trop tard pour eux
La nouvelle liste de l endroit B vient de tomber : 22 chats dont 3 rescapés....
La nouvelle liste de l endroit A tombera demain 
Ne les laissez pas tomber, ils n ont que vous pour les sauver

----------


## siam4ever

ns cherchons toujours pour la 2a, il ns manque une FAQ

----------


## siam4ever

l'asso anubis et bastet peut sortir la petite 2a mais attend que qqu'un les rappelle, ils sont à Troyes et pourrait aller la chercher directement à la fourriere... je ne peux pas leur fournir de renseigenements mais eux comme nous aimerions savoir si la petite peut être reserver au plus vite en sachant que puisqu'ils se proposent ns ns retirons pour en sauver une autre ds le nord

----------


## LAURENT10

Bonsoir, 

tout a fait, nous maintenons notre proposition de sauver la 2a...

patrick ADELINE notre secrétaire vous a fait passer nos statuts à votre demande sur l'adresse gmail...

je suis en contact avec... lol je ne sais pas qui au tél... donc je ne peux donner le numéro ici

je suis toujours joignable au numéro de tél que j'ai indiqué...

Laurent
Anubis et Bastet..

----------


## Elfenyu

Merci de m'envoyer le lien doodle.
J'y pense si besoin de sacs Ikea (manque, etc etc) me demander je peux aller faire le plein dans la semaine et en remettre dans le circuit.

Allez on se mobilise pour les minous ! ! :: 
*Faites tourner à vos contacts pour les FAQ, on se mobilise, on se défonce ON AGIT ! !* 
On demande des *visiteurs actifs* merci  ::

----------


## LAURENT10

nous sommes dans la capacité de récupérer la 2a

laurent

----------


## siam4ever

désolée d'insister mais pourrions ns avoir une reponse pour la petite 2a et savoir si la proposition de anubis et bastet a ét prise en compte ?

----------


## Lusiole

Je vais remplir le lien Doodle, mais je signale tout de même sur le post que je fais un cotrainage Paris-St Dizier vendredi en fin d'après-midi.

----------


## R2d2

Ben ... que ce passe t-il?

----------


## salmo

> Merci de m'envoyer le lien doodle.


je te l'envoie si cela n'a pas déjà été fait

----------


## siam4ever

bon et bien esperons que qqu'un aura eu le mail de reservation pour la petite 2a...

----------


## coch

> bon et bien esperons que qqu'un aura eu le mail de reservation pour la petite 2a...


c'est mardi matin AVANT 10H00 le dernier délais, compte tenu des chats "partis" ces derniers temps il faut pas louper le timing....

----------


## mirabelle94

> Encore une semaine où rien ne va bouger. Il faudra attendre que des petites âmes s'éteignent pour voir du mouvement.


pourtant il y a une proposition sérieuse de l'assoc  "Anubis et Bastet"   pour la petite 2a) 
alors ça marche ou pas ???

----------


## chatperlipopette

> l'asso anubis et bastet peut sortir la petite 2a mais attend que qqu'un les rappelle, ils sont à Troyes et pourrait aller la chercher directement à la fourriere... je ne peux pas leur fournir de renseigenements mais eux comme nous aimerions savoir si la petite peut être reserver au plus vite en sachant que puisqu'ils se proposent ns ns retirons pour en sauver une autre ds le nord


J'ai eu Vhak au tel ( désolé je suis demandée de partout ), normalement elle sera résa demain on attend la confirmation.

----------


## mirabelle94

> *Et ses deux compagnons d'infortune n'intéressent* *personne ?* Pourtant le *bleu est magnifique*, et les noirs et blancs ont des caractères en or (dixit mon ex-véto qui a pris la retraite depuis peu, il en a donc vu passer), et je confirme également d'expérience les *N et B* sont des vraies pâtes, on en fait ce qu'on veut. D'ailleurs il suffit de regarder les photos du 3a. *Un coeur sur pattes*.


oui les "Félix" sont souvent des chats très attachants.  proches de leurs compagnons humains.  en plus celui-ci est visiblement hyper sociable. reste à prier pour demain matin .....  ::

----------


## LAURENT10

> J'ai eu Vhak au tel ( désolé je suis demandée de partout ), normalement elle sera résa demain on attend la confirmation.



bonjour, je vous ai répondu en MP 

j'attends donc avec...impatience..votre appel ou celui de quelqu'un d'autre qui "gère" cette situation

Laurent
Anubis et Bastet.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je remets ma proposition ici :

*Chatperlipopette :- Si une FALD se propose dans mon secteur je peux chapeauter ce minou là
3a) Mâle castré 4 ans, noir et blanc, très sociable
se frotte aux barreaux d'où la qualité d'image pas top.
DEBUT DE CORYZA*

----------


## TROCA

*22b) Femelle 14 ans bleue tabby et blanc apeurée
Maitresse dcd elle se retrouve en box avec le chien de la dame

*Qui aura pitié de cette pauvre petite mère âgée qui vient de perdre sa mère adoptive et se retrouve derrière les barreaux sans comprendre pourquoi_ ?_*
*N'oublions pas non plus son petit compagnon de misère le petiot shi tsu âgé comme elle . Y a-t-il un post de recherche spécifique pour lui ?
Ce serait bien de ne pas les séparer *


*

----------


## babe78

si des fa se proposent, on peux prendre des loulous même parmi les âgés
si pas possible de faire la quarantaine, nous avons des chats post quarantaine en pension qui s'ils partent, laisse une place pour un chat de cette liste

----------


## francesca75

Je voudrais participer au sauvetage de la petite orpheline 22b ::  pour 45€ (avec reçu si possible). Il faudra juste me dire comment et à qui l'envoyer ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Sylki je viens de t envoyer par mail les n° de registre de l endroit B

----------


## Sév51

Voici la bannière pour cette semaine :





```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/sem-42-sos-39-chats-chatons-dont-ages-1-av-shi-tsu-avt-jeu-18-ven-19-idf-69348/page-2.html#post1366978"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/678464banfrpS4220121018v01.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## Marvella

*MP de masse envoyés aux département 75 / 78 / 77 / 95 / 93 & 91.*

----------


## sylki

*5b) Femelle 1 mois blanche et noire très sociable
CORYZA, TRES JEUNE ET SEULE
Sortante de suite

pourrions prendre cette petite, quelqu'un pourrait il la sortir au plus vite s'il vous plait vu son état????? HELP*

----------


## Lya

Je peux faire la sortie de l'*endroit B samedi matin* tôt.

J'ai 2 caisses, donc en fonction du nombre de chat à sortir il va falloir qu'on m'en prête.

Je peux amener les chats jusqu'à Croissy-Beaubourg (77)

----------


## TROCA

Il ne faut surtout pas céder au découragement et chercher ensemble des solutions pour tous ces chats et le petit chien . Tous ensemble nous pouvons faire un pied de nez à la mort programmée mais à condition de se mobiliser tous maintenant sans perdre une minute. Proposez ce que vous pouvez, un don, un accueil même provisoire, un covoiturage, un prêt de caisses, de sacs bleus ....Interrogez vos voisins amis collègues...... Tout ce que vous risquez c'est un refus eux risquent la mort ! Alors on commence sans attendre :
- Chaperlipopette cherche dans son secteur (à préciser par elle) une FA longue durée pour sortir le 3a un ancien . Qui pourrait créer un post de recherche et mettre le lien ici ?
Idem pour Babe qui chercher des FA toutes régions pour sortir des seniors et il y en a beaucoup cette semaine .

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Si vous savez déjà que vous pouvez aider (et de ce jour à demain ou après-demain cela devrait être quasi sûr) n'attendez pas.
Nous sommes trop peu à organiser, et trop peu d'espoir pour encourager la roue à tourner dans l'autre sens... La foule appelle la foule, le sauvetage appelle le sauvetage.... 

Alors même si c'était en MP, ne tardez pas! Ils sont nombreux, on a vraiment un panel de chats ULTRA VARIE, donc vraiment, vous avez l'embarras du choix!

----------


## Misstay

> Il ne faut surtout pas céder au découragement et chercher ensemble des solutions pour tous ces chats et le petit chien . Tous ensemble nous pouvons faire un pied de nez à la mort programmée mais à condition de se mobiliser tous maintenant sans perdre une minute. Proposez ce que vous pouvez, un don, un accueil même provisoire, un covoiturage, un prêt de caisses, de sacs bleus ....Interrogez vos voisins amis collègues...... Tout ce que vous risquez c'est un refus eux risquent la mort ! Alors on commence sans attendre :
> - Chaperlipopette cherche dans son secteur (à préciser par elle) une FA longue durée pour sortir le 3a un ancien . Qui pourrait créer un post de recherche et mettre le lien ici ?
> Idem pour Babe qui chercher des FA toutes régions pour sortir des seniors et il y en a beaucoup cette semaine .


Comment veux-tu ne pas se décourager, parfois? Les listes sont immenses et côté propositions, c'est le néant. 

Je fais le post de Chat'perlipopette.

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...1/#post1367965

----------


## ifuzeau

Je suis:




> *PROMESSES DE DONS
> *
> *CARABAM* ----> *60 €*    : 30 euros pour 1a   &   30 euros pour 3a *avec reçu*
> *mirabelle94* --> *25 €*  *avec ou sans reçu* 
> *TROCA* ----> *50 €* *avec reçu* 
> *Aurore92* --> *10 €* *avec reçu* 
> *Ororus* --> *20€* *sans reçu*
> *Francesca75* --> *45 €* pour la 22b *avec ou sans reçu
> **Pipsy* --> *50 €* pour la 5a *avec ou sans reçu* 
> ...

----------


## TROCA

Le danger c'est l'absence de mobilisation, pas la longueur des listes. On a vu dans le passé comment avec une magnifique chaine de solidarité on arrivait à sauver un maximum . Alors ne baissons pas les bras. Ils comptent sur nous pour leur sauver la vie ! Proposez mais surtout ne vous dites pas "à quoi bon on n'arrivera pas à les sauver tous". Au moins essayons d'en sauver autant que nous pourrons.  Ils le valent bien !
2 associations se proposent de sortir des chats. Aidons-les à concrétiser leurs propositions !

----------


## tatmikina

Je suis de *20 euros*
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me rappeler où il faut envoyer le chèque?

Pouvez-vous nous dire quels sont les chats qui vont être sauvés sur cette liste horrible? Et lesquels restent encore sans solution?
Est-ce que si je propose d'en accueillir un une petite quinzaine de jours (car je m'en vais le 30 octobre) ça peut aider?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je suis de *20 euros*
> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me rappeler où il faut envoyer le chèque?
> 
> Pouvez-vous nous dire quels sont les chats qui vont être sauvés sur cette liste horrible? Et lesquels restent encore sans solution?
> Est-ce que si je propose d'en accueillir un une petite quinzaine de jours (car je m'en vais le 30 octobre) ça peut aider?


J'inclue votre proposition de dons au recap merci. On vous contactera lors de la répartition des dons. Pour l'instant seules deux chatonnes sont sauvées sur les 39 chats. Tous les autres dans le listing sont sans solution. Oui toute solution est bonne à prendre, 15 jours en quarantaine peut sauver des vies. Pouvez vous m'envoyer votre mail en MP pour l'envoi du formulaire ? 
Merci à vous.

----------


## tatmikina

mp envoyé avec mon numéro
300 euros, on peut faire mieux!! pour en sauver plus!!! :: _QUI SUIT ??!!_

_PROMESSES  DE DONS

CARABAM ----> 60  : 30  euros pour 1a & 30 euros pour 3a avec reçu
mirabelle94 --> 25  avec ou sans reçu 
TROCA ----> 50  avec reçu 
Aurore92 --> 10  avec reçu 
Ororus --> 20 sans reçu
Francesca75 --> 45  pour  la 22b avec ou sans reçu
Pipsy --> 50  pour la 5a avec ou sans  reçu 
ifuzeau --> 20 avec ou sans reçu
Tatmikina --> 20  avec  ou sans reçu ?

TOTAL = 300 euros

QUI SUIT ?_

----------


## chatperlipopette

Formulaire FA envoyé  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*4a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche un peu craintive
 Queue abîmée 

**

S'était échappée a réapparu 
Sortante de suite

POUR ELLE C'EST URGENT elle est là depuis la semaine 39 je rappelle que sa queue est à vif donc elle a besoin de soins. Peut être des dons en plus déciderait une association à la sortir.*

----------


## pacopanpan

> *5b) Femelle 1 mois blanche et noire très sociable
> CORYZA, TRES JEUNE ET SEULE
> Sortante de suite
> 
> 
> 
> pourrions prendre cette petite, quelqu'un pourrait il la sortir au plus vite s'il vous plait vu son état????? HELP*


*quelqu'un pour sortit la petite que sylki peut prendre????*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Résa confirmée pour le 7a sous contact Handicat's

Résa confirmée pour le 3a sous chatperlipopette

----------


## LAURENT10

> Résa confirmée pour le 7a sous contact Handicat's
> 
> Résa confirmée pour le 3a sous chatperlipopette



super  !

----------


## Misstay

Que 2 de réservés???
Allé, allé, une proposition, quelque chose!!!  :: On peut pas laisser ces petits et ces vieux là-dedans. Ils demandent pas grand chose, juste un petit endroit, pour vivre convenablement.

Moi, je suis blindée, je peux pas faire plus, pour le moment!!! Mais il y a bien d'autres gens qui peuvent proposer un accueil.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS AU PLUS TARD JEUDI 18/10 MATIN !! 

1a) Mâle, 5 ans,bleu et blanc , timidou




4a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche un peu craintive
 Queue abîmée 

 

S'était échappée a réapparu 
Sortante de suite

POUR EUX DEMAIN CE SERA TROP TARD : le 1a est hors délai et la 4a est là depuis 3 semaines. 
*

----------


## Pouillette1982

Bonjour,

La 5b, peut-elle manger seule ? car si oui je peux me proposer de bon coeur.

----------


## le gall

J'ai une place en Fa pour la 22b. Me contacter par MP

----------


## francesca75

Et le petit chien qui est avec la minette 22b ? Fait il partie du sauvetage ?
Qu'est il prévu pour lui ?
J'ai une voiture et peux être dispo samedi si besoin. Je suis à Paris

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Bonjour,
> 
> La 5b, peut-elle manger seule ? car si oui je peux me proposer de bon coeur.


C'est à dire ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai une place en Fa pour la 22b. Me contacter par MP


Avez vous l'association pour chapeauter sa sortie ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et le petit chien qui est avec la minette 22b ? Fait il partie du sauvetage ?
> Qu'est il prévu pour lui ?
> J'ai une voiture et peux être dispo samedi si besoin. Je suis à Paris


Ils vivaient tous les 2 ensemble chez cette personne décédée et sont actuellement ensemble en box. Je vous envoie le lien doodle.

----------


## chatperlipopette

2 rajouts à l'endroit B  ::  je mets à jour.

----------


## Pouillette1982

Pour la 5b, en gros, je voulais savoir il était capable de manger boite et croquette ou si il était encore au stade biberon avec la tilette "maman".

----------


## Belette 18

Je sais que je ne vais pas proposer grand chose de terrible, mais si ça peut sauver des chats : quarantaine possible pour 1 ou 2 chats de l'endroit A (préférablement 1 a et 8 a), pendant 10 jours, à Montereau-Fault-Yonne. 1 cage dispo + 1 pièce. La personne part jeudi prochain et il faut se caler sur ses horaires, c'est la difficulté. Plus de détails en MP. La FA a litière, croquettes, etc., mais aucun médoc et ne connaît aucun véto sur place + pas le temps d'y aller. C'est juste une proposition de "stockage" en attendant. Moi je ne peux pas prendre sous mon assoc pour le moment.

----------


## Misstay

Il faut aussi se rendre à l'évidence.
Sans dons, pas de sorties. Et pas de sorties si pas de FA. Tout le monde ou presque est au maximum, faudrait vraiment que de nouvelles âmes charitables fassent leur apparition, pour que tous ne finissent pas au fond d'un sac.

----------


## minou89

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...5/#post1368984

J'ai vu la 2a bis. (j'ai proposé à la personne de regarder...) Elle est réservée je crois ?

----------


## tatmikina

j'ai transmis mon formulaire
je peux faire FA de transit (sur paris) pour les plus urgents (1a? 4a?)
je me prépare si vous avez besoin

----------


## le gall

Non, pas d'asso

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

> Pour la 5b, en gros, je voulais savoir il était capable de manger boite et croquette ou si il était encore au stade biberon avec la tilette "maman".


5b mange seul mais aura besoin d'être bichonné. Car s'il ne mangeait pas seul, ils n'auraient pas pu le garder. 
Si jamais, votre assoc habituelle peut le chapeauter? 





> Je sais que je ne vais pas proposer grand chose de terrible, mais si ça peut sauver des chats : quarantaine possible pour 1 ou 2 chats de l'endroit A (préférablement 1 a et 8 a), pendant 10 jours, à Montereau-Fault-Yonne. 1 cage dispo + 1 pièce. La personne part jeudi prochain et il faut se caler sur ses horaires, c'est la difficulté. Plus de détails en MP. La FA a litière, croquettes, etc., mais aucun médoc et ne connaît aucun véto sur place + pas le temps d'y aller. C'est juste une proposition de "stockage" en attendant. Moi je ne peux pas prendre sous mon assoc pour le moment.


Cela peut aider si on a des FA longue durée après ds le coin ou proche, pour le moment, aucune piste... 





> Il faut aussi se rendre à l'évidence.
> Sans dons, pas de sorties. Et pas de sorties si pas de FA. Tout le monde ou presque est au maximum, faudrait vraiment que de nouvelles âmes charitables fassent leur apparition, pour que tous ne finissent pas au fond d'un sac.


Les dons ne sont que des coups de pouce, ce qui est crucial à mon sens, c'est la FA.
Et l'assoc. Les dons aident, mais pour commencer à bien faire il faudrait vraiment des relais.
Des FA courte durée on en a quelques unes, mais pas de relais ensuite, dc "ds le vide".




> http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...5/#post1368984
> 
> J'ai vu la 2a bis. (j'ai proposé à la personne de regarder...) Elle est réservée je crois ?


Oui, une assoc la prend av sa soeur. 





> j'ai transmis mon formulaire
> je peux faire FA de transit (sur paris) pour les plus urgents (1a? 4a?)
> je me prépare si vous avez besoin


Le souci est que co vous partez 5 jours je crois, on n'a personne après le 30 pour vous relayer.... 




> Non, pas d'asso


MP envoyé.

----------


## mademoisellecha

je sais que c'est complètement con ce que je vais demander mais quelqu'un sait s'il y a eu un cas récent avéré de teigne dans cette fourrière?

----------


## Lady92

les ulceres aux yeux sont extremement douloureux  :: 
Qui pour venir en aide a cette minette 5a en souffrance

Les autres sont egalement en grande urgence  ::  et ca fait des semaines qu il ne se passe rien sur ces SOS et que nous comptons les morts

 ::  Aidez les

----------


## pipsy

> En effet, son oeil risque d'éclater....



*Je veux bien monter à 100 € si jamais ça motivait une association à la sortir au plus vite ....*

*PROMESSES  DE DONS*_
_*
CARABAM ----> 60 € : 30  euros pour 1a & 30 euros pour 3a avec reçu
mirabelle94 --> 25 € avec ou sans reçu 
TROCA ----> 50 € avec reçu 
Aurore92 --> 10 € avec reçu 
Ororus --> 20 € sans reçu
Francesca75 -->45 € pour  la 22b avec ou sans reçu
Pipsy --> 100 € pour la 5a, 50 € pour la 4a avec ou sans  reçu 
ifuzeau --> 20 € avec ou sans reçu
Tatmikina --> 20 € avec  ou sans reçu ?
Faraday --> 5 € pour 5a sans reçu

TOTAL = 405 euros
QUI SUIT ? 

*

----------


## mirabelle94

_"Et nous recherchons VENDREDI AM un co-voiturage direction VERSAILLES (78) ce qui sauverait quelques vies en plus!!!!"_

qlq précisions SVP 
vers quelle heure ce co-voit ? 
pour combien de minous ?  
et en partant d'où ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Question que je me pose puisque jamais eu le cas jusque là. Cette minette la 5a sera probablement énuclée. Combien coûte cette opération tarif assoc ?

----------


## Patounette77

Bonsoir,

Je suis FA pour Coeur de Félins, je vois avec eux si on peut en sortir, sinon si une asso sur le 77 et/ou RP recherche FA pour pouvoir en sortir, je veux bien en accueillir 1 ou 2, peux m'importe lesquels, ils seront tous aimaient contactez moi par MP au plus vite.

----------


## Misstay

Au risque encore une fois de pourrir le post et de me répéter, SVP les FA, proposez-vous!!!
Dans quelques heures il sera trop tard et encore une fois, trop de minous seront passés de l'autre côté.
Des assoc peuvent couvrir, il manque plus que vous, ça coûte rien d'accueillir un petit loulou, au contraire, c'est que du bonheur!!!
Alors, on se bouge!!!

----------


## Faraday

*PROMESSES  DE DONS*
*CARABAM ----> 60  : 30  euros pour 1a & 30 euros pour 3a avec reçu
mirabelle94 --> 25  avec ou sans reçu 
TROCA ----> 50  avec reçu 
Aurore92 --> 10  avec reçu 
Ororus --> 20  sans reçu
Francesca75 -->45  pour  la 22b* *avec ou sans reçu
Pipsy --> 100  pour la 5a, 50  pour** la 4a avec ou sans  reçu 
ifuzeau --> 20  avec ou sans reçu
Tatmikina --> 20 * *avec  ou sans reçu ?
**Faraday --> 20  pour 5a** sans reçu*_
_
*TOTAL = 420 euros*_
_*QUI SUIT ?* _
_

----------


## hupet

pour l'instant j'en ai 3 en FAQ, 2 en "biberonnage" et 1 en FALD donc je ne peux pas pousser plus les murs
par contre on peut faire une sortie endroit B samedi, ma fille fera le chauffeur et j'irai dans la fourrière, par contre dans ce cas il me manque des caisses et surtout des sacs IKEA

----------


## Pouillette1982

Hupet. je suis à.dans la.ville.à côté de chez toi. je peux te prêter une boîte à chat.

----------


## hupet

Merci cela va dépendre du nombre de chats à sortir car j'ai 3 boîtes à moi mais sans sac IKEA
j'ai 2 autres boîtes avec les sacs mais comme j'ai des chats en quarantaine qui doivent partir la semaine prochaine...difficile de les mettre dans le circuit...

----------


## hupet

Pour les boîtes et les sacs j'ai eu des propositions
la voiture on l'a
la petite twingo de ma fille peut contenir pas mal de boîtes 
ALLEZ maintenant il faut des solutions pour les sortir de là

----------


## minou89

Une personne va contacter les Handi Cats, elle est intéressée par la petite 2a bis.

----------


## banzai

edit

----------


## waelyn

Bonjour,

Je suis FA chat depuis un petit moment maintenant et j'ai 1 place de disponible chez moi.

Pas de possibilité de faire une 40aine par contre.

N'hésitez pas à me contacter pour plus d'info !

----------


## mirabelle94

> Encore une fois je pousse mes murs, mais je ne peut pousser mon budget.... 
> J'essai de voir avec SSAD pour sortir les chatons de l'endroit B ( les 4 ou les 5 avec la 5B, sauf si sylki la réservée). 
> Par contre il nous faudrait des FAQ car je ne peut plus faire de quarantaine et nous allons essayer de faire un appel au dons pour de la litière et croquettes chatons car là mon budget en plus que bas avec tout les frais avancés lors le semaine 38 .... JE suis désolée de ne pouvoir faire plus ...


Ok pour t'aider à nouveau , 30 € de ma part pour litière et/ou croquettes chatons. si ça peut permettre de les faire sortir je n’hésite pas.

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

> Une personne va contacter les Handi Cats, elle est intéressée par la petite 2a bis.


Elle a une piste d'adoption double, et reste dans tous les cas avec sa soeur pour la quarantaine, pour info. Merci qd même.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci cela va dépendre du nombre de chats à sortir car j'ai 3 boîtes à moi mais sans sac IKEA
> j'ai 2 autres boîtes avec les sacs mais comme j'ai des chats en quarantaine qui doivent partir la semaine prochaine...difficile de les mettre dans le circuit...


Pour l'instant, on ne sait pas si l'on s'oriente sur sortie samedi, vendredi, ni sur nombre de chats.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Encore une fois je pousse mes murs, mais je ne peut pousser mon budget.... 
> J'essai de voir avec SSAD pour sortir les chatons de l'endroit B ( les 4 ou les 5 avec la 5B, sauf si sylki la réservée). 
> Par contre il nous faudrait des FAQ car je ne peut plus faire de quarantaine et nous allons essayer de faire un appel au dons pour de la litière et croquettes chatons car là mon budget en plus que bas avec tout les frais avancés lors le semaine 38 .... JE suis désolée de ne pouvoir faire plus ...


Pouillette se proposait pour la 5b; ce serait bien qu'elle soit av des copains de son âge. 

Pour les quarantaines, pénurie, car Le Gall va en avoir un, Salmo aussi, et nous n'avons tjs aucune piste pour 2 adultes que Pia pourrait sauver si on avait JUSTE CETTE QUARANTAINE, appel à la foule, donc.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis FA chat depuis un petit moment maintenant et j'ai 1 place de disponible chez moi.
> 
> Pas de possibilité de faire une 40aine par contre.
> 
> N'hésitez pas à me contacter pour plus d'info !


Pouvez vous nous écrire à soschatsnac2012@gmail.com afin que l'on vous envoie, si nous ne l'avons pas déjà, un formulaire FA?

----------


## Patounette77

Mail envoyé, je pense sortir le 1a sous couvert de Coeur de félins (j'attends confirmation).
J'attends formulaire FA pour prise en charge d'un autre chat, quarantaine possible si cage fournie.
Je peux venir demain début d'après-midi et co-voiturer des chats jusqu'à Pontault Combault (77) si on me fournit des caisses de transport et si les chats sont cherché avant 18h, je pars travailler après (infirmière de nuit), sinon dimanche aprem' entre 15 et 18h.

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

*Le 16a est en urgence, signalé ce jour, ainsi que la minette de B, supposée en IRC, et l'ancien, et bien sûr la chatte av l'oeil abîmé.*

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mail envoyé, je pense sortir le 1a sous couvert de Coeur de félins (j'attends confirmation).
> J'attends formulaire FA pour prise en charge d'un autre chat, quarantaine possible si cage fournie.
> Je peux venir demain début d'après-midi et co-voiturer des chats jusqu'à Pontault Combault (77) si on me fournit des caisses de transport et si les chats sont cherché avant 18h, je pars travailler après (infirmière de nuit), sinon dimanche aprem' entre 15 et 18h.


Nous avons eu le mail, nous ne pouvons en aucun cas garantir une santé parfaite du chat. Donc prévoir qu'il peut avoir un coryza, etc, d'où la nécessaire quarantaine, pour tous les chats. 
Il faut y penser. En outre, il nous faudrait le tél de la présidente, et les statuts, sachant que le véto quitte les lieux à 16h, que je suis en réunion jusque là, et qu'il faut donc essayer de faire au plus vite. Nous contactons en principe tjs l'association avant toute chose, pour échanger et faire connaissance. Merci à vous. Je vous envoie le formulaire FA, malgré tout, si nous n'arrivions pas à conclure qqch au niveau de votre assoc. A plus tard.

----------


## Morgane2404

> Ok pour t'aider à nouveau , 30  de ma part pour litière et/ou croquettes chatons. si ça peut permettre de les faire sortir je nhésite pas.



Merci encore une fois Mirabelle , mais sans FAQ rien ne sera possible...

----------


## tatmikina

moi j'ai dit ok pour jusqu'au 30, FAQ pour un minou, même malade, ou deux si ils peuvent être ensemble, que je peux récupérer dès demain
le 30 je pars 5 jours mais on a le temps d'ici là de trouver une solution non?

----------


## waelyn

Questionnaire FA envoyé, j'attends la suite  ::

----------


## Liberty4449

Le shi tsu a t il trouvé un refuge ? je cherche à être FA, je suis dans le 49

----------


## Gaia4ever

> Le shi tsu a t il trouvé un refuge ? je cherche à être FA, je suis dans le 49


Pas pour le moment, avez vous une assoc pour vous chapeauter?

----------


## Gaia4ever

> moi j'ai dit ok pour jusqu'au 30, FAQ pour un minou, même malade, ou deux si ils peuvent être ensemble, que je peux récupérer dès demain
> le 30 je pars 5 jours mais on a le temps d'ici là de trouver une solution non?


Le souci est qu'il faut une solution sûre pour prendre votre relai à partir du 30... trop risqué, sinon...

----------


## fina_flora

> Le souci est qu'il faut une solution sûre pour prendre votre relai à partir du 30... trop risqué, sinon...


il me semble que l'on a la FALD
Si oui, je pourrais sans doute faire les jours qui manquent

----------


## tatmikina

Ce serait super

----------


## Gaia4ever

J'ai du louper un épisode, alors! :: 
Qui serait la FALD et quelle assoc? 
Et pour quel chat?

----------


## le gall

Chats en danger, si liberty4449 veut prendre le shi tzu, dans ce cas, je vais me débrouiller pour accueillir en quarantaine les deux adultes de Pia. Si coryza, je gère.

----------


## fina_flora

> J'ai du louper un épisode, alors!
> Qui serait la FALD et quelle assoc? 
> Et pour quel chat?


si j'ai bien capté, ce serais morgane2404 la FALD et SSAD l'asso

----------


## Elfenyu

Vraiment personne pour la 5A ? : /
Un ulcère est extrêmement douloureux et dangereux pour son oeil, on sait ce qui peut arriver. 
Help pour elle  :: 
Elle a des dons et a besoin de soins en toute urgence  ::

----------


## Pouillette1982

Moi, je peux OU être FAQ pour deux chatons ou FALD pour un chaton (5b).

----------


## Pouillette1982

Moi, je peux OU être FAQ pour deux chatons ou FALD pour un chaton (5b).

----------


## babe78

::  :: *nous cherchons également fa de transit sur paris pour 2 chats fiv potentiels en attente de covoiturage vers aix en provence*  ::  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

nous réservons le vieux shih tsu et la vieille chatte mais besoin de fa de transit le temps de trouver un covoiturage vers la normandie. ils viendront en fa chez moi.

waelyn va prendre un chat post quarantaine et donc libérer une place en pension ce qui nous permet donc de faire sortir 3 chats si nous trouvons le covoiturage demain de la fourrière à versailles le soir

----------


## tatmikina

Je ne sais pas si cest moi la faq.
Si oui, 5 chatons c'est pas possible.
J'ai proposé d'accueillir un chat jusqu'au 30 si ça pouvait aider. Pourquoi pas la 5a.

----------


## Pouillette1982

Ok....

----------


## Morgane2404

> si j'ai bien capté, ce serais morgane2404 la FALD et SSAD l'asso


sauf qu'on a pas de FAQ ...

----------


## babe78

pour les chats de la fourrière a , c'est trop tard pour les sortir fin de semaine, j'ai appelé en fin d'après midi et le vétérinaire était déjà parti donc maintenant, sorties possibles uniquement mardi

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 ::  :: *je peux prendre 9 15 et 16b si covoiturage de la fourrière à versailles demain soir où la covoitureuse peut réceptionner les loulous à 20h15 pour me les amener directement en pension*  ::  ::

----------


## Gaia4ever

> pour les chats de la fourrière a , c'est trop tard pour les sortir fin de semaine, j'ai appelé en fin d'après midi et le vétérinaire était déjà parti donc maintenant, sorties possibles uniquement mardi


Espérons qu'ils tiennent jusque mardi... ::

----------


## Verlaine

> pour les chats de la fourrière a , c'est trop tard pour les sortir fin de semaine, j'ai appelé en fin d'après midi et le vétérinaire était déjà parti donc maintenant, sorties possibles uniquement mardi


Sait-on s'il y a des "pertes" à déplorer?

----------


## marinettemag

édit

----------


## Pouillette1982

6b et/ou 8b faq pour les deux ou fald pour un.

----------


## mirabelle94

*pour arriver à sortir les 3 minous de  babe qui doivent partir ensuite de Versailles. 

je peux essayer de m'organiser pour faire le tronçon pontault => austerlitz.*
est-il envisageable de déposer les 3 minous au RER Austerlitz à* 2  personnes qui pourraient  terminer en RER vers Versailles*. ce sera en  outre  bcp *plus rapide. le RER C met 40 mn pour faire Austerlitz à Versailles rive gauche.*

*sinon autre proposition :*
puisque* Sandangel* a écrit   : "possibilité co-voiturage sur l'ile de france idéalement   92/75/petit  bout 78 proche 92, voire 94 proche paris...de jeudi à   vendredi inclus  en journée (la contacter par mp). Si besoin de  covoiturage pour le 78,  je suis dispo jeudi et vendredi dans  l'après-midi et même le matin.*"
je pourrais aussi les remettre à sandangel  sur Paris  (arrt Est à définir ensemble)  
ou arrt sud si ça l'arrange. je ne sais pas d'où elle vient. par expl porte dOrléans

*

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

tatmikina pourrait coller jusqu'au 30? Morgane, qd est-ce jouable pour le début de l'accueil?
Si Pouillette en prend 2 en quarantaine, et tatmikina 2...
SSAD pourrait prendre lesquels?
Pourriez vous vous mettre en relation? 
Les résa c demain matin, je ne suis pas dispo demain passé 9h30.
Et il faut résa tôt, les conditions étant plus draconiennes que jadis.

----------


## aurelai86

Edit

----------


## Tiffany52

edit

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Edit

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Edit

----------


## marinettemag

édit

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Edit

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Nous pouvons couvrir:
- soit la minette à l'ulcère si FALD, pouvant faire les soins, en Normandie
- soit un autre chat, avec FALD en Normandie et dept proche + rp ouest

----------


## Morgane2404

> Ok donc rien ne peut coller du coup. Je rectifie le récap. 
> Vos pistes respectives restent valables si assoc autre?


pour moi c ok mais tjr avec les mêmes conditions FAQ + dons pour croquette et litière car je vais au Max du Max ....

----------


## Pouillette1982

Idem. comme dit précédemment

----------


## marinettemag

édit

----------


## babe78

le shih tsu et la vieille chatte ne peuvent sortir que mardi

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Edit

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

*PROPOSITIONS DE FA => MANQUE ASSOC !
**
*- *fufu36* (Limoges) : FA de transit pour qq jours
- *tatmikina*, jusqu'au 30 octobre, à Paris pour 1 chat
-* Pouillette1982* (RP) pour le 5b en FALD ou 6b et/ou 8b faq pour les deux ou fald pour un.
- *Contact Belette 18*: quarantaine possible pour 1 ou 2    chats de l'endroit A (préférablement 1 a  et 8 a), pendant 10 jours, à    Montereau-Fault-Yonne. 1 cage dispo + 1  pièce. La personne part  jeudi   prochain et il faut se caler sur ses  horaires, c'est la  difficulté. _Plus   de détails en MP. La FA a litière, croquettes,  etc., mais aucun médoc   et ne connaît aucun véto  sur place + pas le  temps d'y aller. C'est   juste une proposition de  "stockage" en  attendant. Moi je ne peux pas   prendre sous mon assoc pour le moment. 
_- *Patounette77*: peut en accueillir 1 ou 2  (Pontault Combault)
- Une *FA dans le 07* pour la chatte avec le souci à l'oeil, FA moyenne durée


*PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN DE FA*
*
- Babe78, si FA longue durée partout
- PiaM pour 2 chats âgés endroit B! SI UNE QUARANTAINE est trouvée en RP*
*- Besoin de FA de transit avant co-voit    dans le Sud de la France sur Paris, pour 2 chats FIV+ de chez Babe78,    qui libèrent 2 places pour des SOS*
*Am Stram Gram couvrir:
- soit la minette à l'ulcère si FALD, pouvant faire les soins, en Normandie
- soit un autre chat, avec FALD en Normandie et dept proche + rp ouest                        * 


*CHATS RÉSERVÉS* : 

*CONTACT HANDICATS:* 

2a) Femelle 3 mois blue tabby point timidou*


*
Va avec 2a bis!!*

*

7a) Mâle 1 an bleu et blanc sociable mais n'aime pas le box
 ::  Coryza  :: 




*CONTACT CHATSENDANGER RP:*

9a) Mâle 2 ans blanc yeux vairons sociable, *FIV+*




*CHATPERLIPOPETTE:*

3a) Mâle, 4 ans, noir et blanc, très sociable
se frotte aux barreaux d'où la qualité d'image pas top.
 ::  Début de coryza  :: *

*


*PIAM:*

10b) Femelle 4 ans noire très sociable
11b) Mâle castré 13 ans noir et blanc très sociable
Sont ensemble 
 ::  Léger coryza  :: 
Sortants de suite


*BABE78:*

9b) Mâle castré 5 ans noir sociable
 ::  Léger coryza  :: 
Sortant de suite

15b) Mâle castré 5 ans noir et blanc très sociable
16b) Mâle castré 12 ans roux et blanc très sociable
Le 16b n’a plus beaucoup de dents et ne peut pas manger, il est en anorexie, prioritaire.
 ::  Léger coryza  :: 

22b) Femelle 14 ans bleue tabby et blanc apeurée
Se retrouve en box avec le chien de la dame
(un Shi Tsu mâle noir et blanc de 13 ans 1/2, apeuré de la situation)
 ::  Vivaient ensemble en appartement, dame décédée  :: 

 ::  *FA RECHERCHÉE POUR LE SHI TSU, UNE SEMAINE!!!!*  :: 



*COVOIT RECHERCHES* :

- *77/94 => Versailles (78) en fin d'AM!*
- 


*SORTIES FOURRIÈRE* : 

Endroit A : 

Endroit B : 

Salmo, Lya, samedi
Mistouflette, vendredi 
endroits à définir, et box à rassembler selon les sorties


*COVOIT / MATÉRIEL DISPO*

_Si vous voyez ou faites des co-voit utiles ds la rubrique "co-voiturages" non pointés ici, pensez_ _à les noter dans ce récap!_ 

*- National* 

Ponctuel :

RP sud => Troyes, vendredi AM! 
*Paris - Rodez (train de nuit) 15 octobre
Dijon => Paris le 21/10 et retour le 22/10 Train
Paris-Valence-Nimes-Montpellier en TGV le 22 oct
Bussy St Georges (77) <=> Soissons (77) 26 Oct
AMIENS (80) - PARIS - NANCY (54) le 26/10/2012 retour le 2/11/2012.
Strasbourg-Cherbourg par Paris 28/10 (train)+ Stras-Paris mi novembre
les 17/11 et 18/11 RP<->Belgique (Charleroi).Détours possibles
Bordeaux-Paris en train le 23 Nov / retour le 25

Permanent/régulier :

pour transporter des chats dans leur famille d'accueil par le train (départ paris) par THIERRY75018
Professionnelle propose ses services tous trajets Région parisienne <-> Province
Propose trajet régulier Amiens paris
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) trajet une fois par mois (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)
Rennes - Paris AR régulièrement
Lusiole : Paris/St Dizier vendredi en fin d'après-midi.


- RP

covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest
coulommiers- torcy régulièrement
regulier paris 12 (75) >< sannois (95)
Dispo RP via transport en communs.
Région-Parisienne <-> départements voisins
Régulier alfortville et environs pour nord 77 (ou dans un sens ou l'autre) en semaine
covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest
*Sandangel    : possibilité co-voiturage sur l'ile de france idéalement   92/75/petit   bout 78 proche 92, voire 94 proche paris...de jeudi à   vendredi inclus   en journée (la contacter par mp). Si besoin de   covoiturage pour le  78,  je suis dispo jeudi et vendredi dans   l'après-midi et même le  matin.*
Noisy le Grand / Melun-Vaux le Pénil tous les WE
*Littleoph    : covoiturage le week-end (sauf si je suis prise ailleurs)  autour du    94 (incluant Paris + 92, 93, un bout du 91 et un bout du 77)  (une   cage)  + covoiturage en semaine vers (ou depuis) Gare de Lyon si    compatible  avec mes horaires de bureau (via un crochet sur le chemin OU    assez tard  le soir pour que j'aie le temps de rentrer chez moi   chercher   l'animal).
Aurore92: Dispo en transport en commun jeudi matin et samedi à partir de 14h et dimanche en RP toute zone

----------


## mirabelle94

*il est urgent d'organiser le transfert des 3 minous pour Babe afin de libérer des places et que d’autres puissent sortir demain !  
si j'ai bien compris il faut donc les transférer demain AM à Versailles pour qu'il puissent partir en soirée vers la Normandie.* 
*
voici donc une proposition 
je vais m'organiser pour pouvoir faire le tronçon Pontault => Paris

A Paris , je peux :

- soit déposer les* 3 minous au RER Austerlitz à* 2  personnes qui pourraient  terminer en RER vers Versailles*. 
*le RER C met 40 mn pour faire Austerlitz à Versailles rive gauche.*

*- soit les remettre à sandangel* ( point de rencontre à définir ensemble) 
puisque* Sandangel* a écrit   : "possibilité  co-voiturage sur l'ile de france idéalement   92/75/petit  bout 78  proche 92, voire 94 proche paris...de jeudi à   vendredi inclus  en  journée (la contacter par mp). Si besoin de  covoiturage pour le 78,  je suis dispo jeudi et* vendredi dans  l'après-midi et même le matin.**"
**Elle pourrait ainsi faire la dernière partie du transport.*

*Si qlq peut aider pour ce transport  merci de le faire savoir au plus vite !*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROMESSES  DE DONS
*
*CARABAM ----> 60  : 30  euros pour 1a & 30 euros pour 3a avec reçu
mirabelle94 --> 25  avec ou sans reçu 
TROCA ----> 50  avec reçu 
Aurore92 --> 10  avec reçu 
Ororus --> 20  sans reçu
Francesca75 -->45  pour  la 22b* *avec ou sans reçu
Pipsy --> 100  pour la 5a, 50  pour** la 4a avec ou sans  reçu 
ifuzeau --> 20  avec ou sans reçu
Tatmikina --> 20 * *avec  ou sans reçu ?
**Faraday --> 20  pour 5a** sans reçu*_
_
*TOTAL = 420 euros*_
_*QUI SUIT ?* _
_

----------


## Patounette77

En fait jusqu'à présent je n'ai recueilli que des abandons directement à l'asso ou des chats errants...
C'est la première fois que je participe à un sauvetage de refuges...
J'ai eu PiaM, je peux lui prendre le 19B (maman+bb) en transit.
Du coup elle m'a expliqué la différence entre liste A et B et le fait que ce sont 2 refuges différents et qu'ils faut que je privilégie un seul et même refuge.
Donc pour Coeur de Félins je peux accueillir en FALD 2b, 7b ou 8b en fonction des besoins (je n'ai pas suivi toutes les réservations en cours)
Vu que pour PiaM c'est juste un transit, je peux encore accueillir 1 chat en FALD pour BABE78 si besoin mais il me manque une caisse de transport.
Je suis dispo pour aider ce vendredi de 13h à 16h, après je travaille les nuits de vendredi, samedi et dimanche.
Pour du co-voiturage, je pars mardi matin à Camblain-Chatelain (62), je peux donc prendre des chats pour le W-E qui seront à déposer en route.
Ensuite pour emmener des chats d'un bout à l'autre de la RP,je suis dispo mercredi en tout début d'après-midi (départ 12h30 de Pontault-Combault), je pense à Mirabelle94 en particulier, ensuite boulot mercredi et jeudi soir.
J'essaie de me rendre utile au mieux :/
Merci bcp Chatsendanger pour tout ce que tu fais...

----------


## mirabelle94

[QUOTE=Chatsendanger RP;1370980]Entre mon bureau et mon lit... Ce n'est pas vous qui les sortez, dc? 

non ce n’est pas moi qui ferai la sortie . 
voyant l'appel pour ce transport en fin d'AM j'ai proposé mon aide au pied levé en débloquant 2 bonnes heures demain AM mais je ne peux pas faire plus. désolée :-( 
suis d'accord donc pour faire le relais  (en gros) pontault  => paris
 et remettre les chats à qlq qui fera la suite vers Versailles . 
-  soit à Austerlitz en RER ( mais s'il y a 3 paniers je pense qu'il faut 2 personnes).  j'ai des sacs IKEA pas de porblème de ce coté.
-  soit à qlq qui fera la suite en voiture. j'avais pensé à sanatangel étant donné sa proposition ... 
*
si chacun fait un bout on y arrivera sinon c'est planté d'avance. 
se libérer 2 h c'est faisable. se libérer 6 h ce n'est pas possible !*

Le depart à Versailles c 20h...

OK ça veut dire départ de pontault au plus tard à 18h  pour être à paris vers 19h et ensuite 40 mn de RER

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Avez vous le tel de la co voit?
  non

----------


## Misstay

Je peux envoyer les formulaires FA.
Pour ceux qui veulent se proposer, faites-moi la demande en MP, avec adresse mail et je l'enverrai.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Lien doodle envoyé

----------


## chadinah

> En fait jusqu'à présent je n'ai recueilli que des abandons directement à l'asso ou des chats errants...
> C'est la première fois que je participe à un sauvetage de refuges...
> J'ai eu PiaM d'Alsace, je peux lui prendre le 19B (maman+bb) en transit le temps nécessaire pour qu'ils partent vers l'Alsace.
> Du coup elle m'a expliqué la différence entre liste A et B et le fait que ce sont 2 refuges différents et qu'ils faut que je privilégie une seul et même refuge.
> Donc pour Coeur de Félins je peux accueillir en FALD 2b, 7b ou 8b en fonction des besoins (je n'ai pas suivi toutes les réservations en cours)
> Vu que pour PiaM c'est juste un transit, je peux encore accueillir 1 chat en FALD pour BABE78 si besoin mais il me manque une caisse de transport.
> Je suis dispo pour aider ce vendredi de 13h à 16h, après je travaille les nuits de vendredi, samedi et dimanche.
> Pour du co-voiturage, je pars mardi matin à Camblain-Chatelain (62), je peux donc prendre des chats pour le W-E qui seront à déposer en route.
> Ensuite pour emmener des chats d'un bout à l'autre de la RP,je suis dispo mercredi en tout début d'après-midi (départ 12h30 de Pontault-Combault), je pense à Mirabelle94 en particulier, ensuite boulot mercredi et jeudi soir.
> ...


Est-ce que la propostion de Patounette a été prise en compte ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> *Qui peut me donner les registres de :
> 
> 5b) Femelle 1 mois blanche et noire très sociable
> URGENT! En coryza, très jeune, et seule 
> Sortante de suite
> 
> 6b) Mâle 3 mois noir très sociable
>  Coryza 
> Sortant de suite
> ...


*

Je t'envoie ça en MP.*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Est-ce que la propostion de Patounette a été prise en compte ?


Oui tout à fait, nous sommes en contact.

----------


## Gaia4ever

Num registres envoyés par SMS a Flokelo

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

> Je peux faire Paris - Versailles en voiture, par contre, serait ce possible plutôt proche A13 le rdv sur Paris ? c'est juste pour éviter les bouchons de 17h/19h00.


Ce jour? Le truc est au niveau des infos depuis hier on fonctionne par "bouts".
Monique n'a pas assez de caisses, et Mirabelle, je ne sais pas qd peut être dispo.
Il est déjà 10h, j'en ai assez de bouffer mon temps de boulot à cela. 
Et derrière les chats doivent partir à 20h. Flokelo, tu as moyen de les sortir un peu qq part, ds une pièce, les nourrir avant qu'ils ne repartent? On peut y arriver, mais alors option "chaud les marrons"...

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Merci à qui voudra/pourra de faire les récap utiles, je quitte le net.

----------


## Mistouflette

J'ai récupéré 2 caisses supplémentaires.....;donc 6 CAISSES

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Bon ben reste à savoir où on les stocke pendant X heures, si Mirabelle tjs ok, Flokelo aussi, si Le Gall est là, si Patounette77 est dispo; et tt cela sans moi. Je vous laisse vous organiser. J'appelle juste Mistouflette, et chacune appellera son "suivant". Si on y arrive, c bien, sinon, c dommage... Plus que cela.

----------


## Verlaine

Des nouvelles des chats restants à l'endroit A, et surtout les anciens et les malades?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Num registres envoyés par SMS a Flokelo


Déjà fait  ::

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

> *Qui peut me donner les registres de :
> 
> 5b) Femelle 1 mois blanche et noire très sociable
> URGENT! En coryza, très jeune, et seule 
> Sortante de suite
> 
> 6b) Mâle 3 mois noir très sociable
>  Coryza 
> Sortant de suite
> ...


Où vont ils pour organisation? Lya n'a que 2 boites, si sortent demain, et déjà prises pour une FA....

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Des nouvelles des chats restants à l'endroit A, et surtout les anciens et les malades?


Pas depuis hier, résa toujours OK faut tenter si toujours là mais sortants que mardi maintenant.

----------


## Liberty4449

Suite mail de Babe 78 : "nous réservons le vieux shih tsu et la vieille chatte mais besoin de fa de transit le temps de trouver un covoiturage vers la normandie. ils viendront en fa chez moi". 



Il y a eu beaucoup de nouveaux mails, je m'y perds ; combien de temps est la FA du shi tsu, les frais véto et nourriture sont ils pris en charge ? étant donné que le petit  pépère shi tsu est agé, est il placé temporairement, dans quel cadre précisément ? 

Je suis dans le 49, limite 44 donc je peux me déplacer sur Nantes pour aller récupérer le pépère mais ne peut pas + loin

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Où vont ils pour organisation? Lya n'a que 2 boites, si sortent demain, et déjà prises pour une FA....


Ils vont en FAQ chez tatmikina. Flokelo et tatmikina se sont mises en relation.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Suite mail de Babe 78 : "nous réservons le vieux shih tsu et la vieille chatte mais besoin de fa de transit le temps de trouver un covoiturage vers la normandie. ils viendront en fa chez moi". 
> 
> 
> 
> Il y a eu beaucoup de nouveaux mails, je m'y perds ; combien de temps est la FA du shi tsu, les frais véto et nourriture sont ils pris en charge ? étant donné que le petit  pépère shi tsu est agé, est il placé temporairement, dans quel cadre précisément ? 
> 
> Je suis dans le 49, limite 44 donc je peux me déplacer sur Nantes pour aller récupérer le pépère mais ne peut pas + loin


Si couvert par babe78 je pense que le mieux est de lui envoyer un MP pour réponse à vos questions.

----------


## tatmikina

il me semble que j'accueille 23b et 24b si j'ai bien compris

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Le chat et le chien sont casés ds le 91.

----------


## salmo

> Message de Patounette77 :
> J'accueille 19b (maman+bb) en transit pour PiaM
> 2b, 7b ou 8b en fonction de ceux qu'il reste à sauver en FALD pour Coeur de Félins
> et je me propose de prendre un chat pour BABE78 en FALD mais je n'ai pas de nouvelles pour l'instant.
> Mirabelle  pourra me prêter une caisse, j'ai un grand panier de  transport pour famille 19b, et une caisse de transport pour 1 chat.
> Covoiturage possible au départ de Pontault-Combault 
> ** mardi 23/10 vers Nord Pas de Calais*
> ** mercredi 24/10 début d'après-midi dans l'Ile de France en fonction des besoins*...
> Je dois bouger mais n'hésitez pas à me contacter par téléphone/SMS : ******** ou a donner mon numéro de téléphone à qui de droit.


Lien doodle envoyé pour les covoit. Par contre les résas ont-elles été faites ?  EDIT : Patounette77 vient de me répondre au sujet des résas : elle ne sait pas. Je lui ai demandé de se rapprocher des assos pour lesuqelles elle prend des chats au plus vite.
Si besoin j'ai son n° de tel

----------


## mirabelle94

> Ce jour? Le truc est au niveau des infos depuis hier on fonctionne par "bouts".
> Monique n'a pas assez de caisses, et Mirabelle, je ne sais pas qd peut être dispo.
> Il est déjà 10h, j'en ai assez de bouffer mon temps de boulot à cela. 
> Et derrière les chats doivent partir à 20h. Flokelo, tu as moyen de les sortir un peu qq part, ds une pièce, les nourrir avant qu'ils ne repartent? On peut y arriver, mais alors option "chaud les marrons"...



je peux me libérer dans l'AM,  le plus tôt  serait le mieux question circulation.    et ça donne une marge de sécurité aussi. _
par expl si je peux partir de Pontault ou ( Noisy le grand ) vers 15h ça serait parfait  
j'ai RV à Noisy en début d'AM en principe sauf si j'annule ce RV pour le reporter plus tard dans l'AM tout dépend des unes et des autres.
 pour le moment j'attends que tout se confirme 

à quelle heure les minous peuvent arriver à Pontault ou noisy ?
à quelle heure  peut-on les réceptionner sur paris ?

par contre aller jusqu'à l'A13 me semble difficile, la traversée de Paris un vendredi AM ! c'est pas top. 
je préfère aller sur une port nord pantin ou la villette si ça peut arranger. je n'ai que 2 h "libérables"  alors difficile de faire bcp de détours.

----------


## Liberty4449

Ah d'accord donc le pépère a trouvé preneur, c'est bien !!

----------


## salmo

> je peux me libérer dans l'AM,  le plus tôt  serait le mieux question circulation.    et ça donne une marge de sécurité aussi. _
> par expl si je peux partir de Pontault ou ( Noisy le grand ) vers 15h ça serait parfait  
> j'ai RV à Noisy en début d'AM en principe sauf si j'annule ce RV pour le reporter plus tard dans l'AM tout dépend des unes et des autres.
>  pour le moment j'attends que tout se confirme 
> 
> à quelle heure les minous peuvent arriver à Pontault ou noisy ?
> à quelle heure  peut-on les réceptionner sur paris ?
> 
> par contre aller jusqu'à l'A13 me semble difficile, la traversée de Paris un vendredi AM ! c'est pas top. 
> je préfère aller sur une port nord pantin ou la villette si ça peut arranger. je n'ai que 2 h "libérables"  alors difficile de faire bcp de détours.


Question peut être idiote : qui fait la portion entre la sortie de la fourrière et Pontault ? 
Ensuite il sera plus facile de coller les morceaux en direct entre vous dès que l'heure de sortie aura été fixée.

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Nous pouvons couvrir:
- soit la minette à l'ulcère si FALD, pouvant faire les soins, en Normandie
- soit un autre chat, avec FALD en Normandie et dept proche + rp ouest (c-a-d: 5 depts normand + 60 - 80 - 28 - les 3/4 nord du 53 et 72 - 35 jusquà Rennes à peu pres)

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Nous pouvons couvrir:
> - soit la minette à l'ulcère si FALD, pouvant faire les soins, en Normandie
> - soit un autre chat, avec FALD en Normandie et dept proche + rp ouest (c-a-d: 5 depts normand + 60 - 80 - 28 - les 3/4 nord du 53 et 72 - 35 jusqu’à Rennes à peu pres)


Est-ce que quelqu'un a fait un post pour ça ? Ca vaut peut être le coup de tenter.

----------


## salmo

edit

----------


## Elfenyu

*Edit.
*

----------


## salmo

* DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS! 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention - et de fait, celle-ci aussi - à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)



ENDROIT A: RÉSERVATIONS AU PLUS VITE (si sont encore là...)

1a) Mâle, 5 ans,bleu et blanc , timidou




4a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche un peu craintive
 Queue abîmée 

 

S'était échappée a réapparu 
Sortante de suite


LES NOUVEAUX 

5a) Femelle 3 ans brun tabby un peu timide, sans plus
TRES URGENT! Ulcère à la cornée, oeil gauche



6a) Femelle 1 an gris tortie tabby un peu craintive/apeurée
 Diarrhées 




8a) Femelle 5 ans bleu tortie tabby très sociable
* :: *TRES URGENT! Insuffisance rénale supposée*  :: 
*


10a) Mâle castré 6 ans brun tabby sociable
A eu des vomissements

**


11a) Mâle 2 ans roux tabby sociable



12a) Mâle brun tabby, âge?, apeuré



Sont ensemble
 En coryza 

13a) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby un peu craintif*



* 14a) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby un peu craintif

*

*Sont ensemble


 15a) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby un peu craintif

 13a/14a/15a viennent du même endroit mais 15a seul en box 


16a) Mâle 2 ans gris tabby à peine craintif/ sociable
*
*

17a) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby un peu craintif



ENDROIT B: RÉSERVATIONS AU PLUS TARD VENDREDI 19/10 MATIN 9H!! 

LES ANCIENS:

1b) Mâle 3 ans brun tabby et blanc très sociable
 Coryza 
Sortant de suite

2b) Mâle 4 ans noir un peu craintif -
Sortant de suite

3b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby très sociable
 Léger coryza
Sortant de suite


LES NOUVEAUX :

4b) Femelle 8 mois noire et blanche sociable
 Coryza 
Sortante le 19/10

7b) Femelle 2 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive**
Sortante le 17/10

* :: *De 9b à 18b : viennent du même endroit* :: *

12b) Mâle castré 10 ans blanc très sociable
13b) Mâle 10 ans noir un peu craintif
 Léger coryza 
Sont ensemble
Sortants de suite

14b) Mâle castré 6 ans roux tabby et blanc très sociable
 Léger coryza 
Sortant de suite**

17b) Mâle 8 ans gris et blanc un peu craintif
18b) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby très sociable
 Léger coryza 
Sortants de suite

19b) Femelle 3 ans blanc tortie tabby très sociable piste PIAM / FA de transit : PATOUNETTE77
VA AVEC SON BB DE 3 MOIS ( Mâle noir )
 Diarrhées mais test parvo négatif 
Sortants de suite

20b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable*
*A eu des vomissements*
Sortant de suite  

*21b) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby et blanc très sociable* 
** *Diarrhées mais test parvo négatif* **
Sortant de suite

----------


## salmo

*PROPOSITIONS DE FA => MANQUE ASSOC !
**
*- *fufu36* (Limoges) : FA de transit pAour qq jours
-* Pouillette1982* (RP) pour le 5b en FALD ou 6b et/ou 8b faq pour les deux ou fald pour un.
- *Contact Belette 18*: quarantaine possible pour 1 ou 2    chats de l'endroit A (préférablement 1 a  et 8 a), pendant 10 jours, à    Montereau-Fault-Yonne. 1 cage dispo + 1  pièce. La personne part  jeudi   prochain et il faut se caler sur ses  horaires, c'est la  difficulté. _Plus   de détails en MP. La FA a litière, croquettes,  etc., mais aucun médoc   et ne connaît aucun véto  sur place + pas le  temps d'y aller. C'est   juste une proposition de  "stockage" en  attendant. Moi je ne peux pas   prendre sous mon assoc pour le moment._ 
- Une *FA dans le 07* pour la chatte avec le souci à l'oeil, FA moyenne durée
- *Feri* (dans le 14*)* : proposer d'avancer les frais pour que son véto  prenne en pension 20 jours un des chats de la fourrière sachant que je  règlerai les frais de garde des vingt jours mais il faudra qu'une  famille d'accueil puisse prendre le relais. 


*PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN DE FA*
*
- Babe78, si FA longue durée partout :* *Patounette77 s'est proposée**
- PiaM pour 2 chats âgés endroit B! SI UNE QUARANTAINE est trouvée en RP*
*- Besoin de FA de transit avant co-voit    dans le Sud de la France sur Paris, pour 2 chats FIV+ de chez Babe78,    qui libèrent 2 places pour des SOS*
*Am Stram Gram couvrir:
*- soit la minette à l'ulcère si FALD, pouvant faire les soins, en Normandie
- soit un autre chat, avec FALD en Normandie et dept proche + rp ouest (c-a-d: 5 depts normand + 60 - 80 - 28 - les 3/4 nord du 53 et 72 - 35 jusquà Rennes à peu pres)


*CHATS RÉSERVÉS* : 

*CONTACT HANDICATS:* 

2a) Femelle 3 mois blue tabby point timidou*SORTIE


*
Va avec 2a bis!!*SORTIE

*

7a) Mâle 1 an bleu et blanc sociable mais n'aime pas le box *SORTI*
 ::  Coryza  :: 




*CONTACT CHATSENDANGER RP:*

9a) Mâle 2 ans blanc yeux vairons sociable, *FIV+*




*CHATPERLIPOPETTE:*

3a) Mâle, 4 ans, noir et blanc, très sociable
se frotte aux barreaux d'où la qualité d'image pas top.
 ::  Début de coryza  :: *

*


*PIAM:*

10b) Femelle 4 ans noire très sociable
11b) Mâle castré 13 ans noir et blanc très sociable
Sont ensemble 
 ::  Léger coryza  :: 
Sortants de suite
*8b) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby et blanc très sociable - A UNE PATTE CASSEE
*
*BABE78:*

9b) Mâle castré 5 ans noir sociable
 ::  Léger coryza  :: 
Sortant de suite

15b) Mâle castré 5 ans noir et blanc très sociable
16b) Mâle castré 12 ans roux et blanc très sociable
Le 16b na plus beaucoup de dents et ne peut pas manger, il est en anorexie, prioritaire.
 ::  Léger coryza  :: 

22b) Femelle 14 ans bleue tabby et blanc apeurée
Se retrouve en box avec le chien de la dame
(un Shi Tsu mâle noir et blanc de 13 ans 1/2, apeuré de la situation)
 ::  Vivaient ensemble en appartement, dame décédée  :: 

SSAD :

5b) Femelle 1 mois blanche et noire très sociable : va chez morgane2404 qui peut récupérer à la gare de Meaux
 :: URGENT! En coryza, très jeune, et seule  :: 
Sortante de suite

6b) Mâle 3 mois noir très sociable va chez morgane2404 qui peut récupérer à la gare de Meaux
 ::  Coryza  :: 
Sortant de suite
23b) Femelle 2 mois trico diluée timidou va chez tatmikina (paris) : à voir comment s'organise la récup
24b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou va chez tatmikina (paris) : à voir comment s'organise la récup

*COVOIT RECHERCHES* :

- *77/94 => Versailles (78) en fin d'AM!*  Sortie Endroit B vendredi : Mistouflette
MIRABELLE94 : *je vais m'organiser pour pouvoir faire le tronçon Pontault => Paris
*FLOKELO : Je peux faire Paris - Versailles en voiture, par contre, serait ce  possible plutôt proche A13 le rdv sur Paris ? c'est juste pour éviter  les bouchons de 17h/19h00.
- 


*SORTIES FOURRIÈRE* : 

Endroit A :  *HUPET peut la faire samedi matin mais attend confirmation et info, elle a bloqué sa matinée*

Endroit B : 

Salmo, Lya, samedi
Mistouflette, vendredi 
endroits à définir, et box à rassembler selon les sorties


*COVOIT / MATÉRIEL DISPO*

_Si vous voyez ou faites des co-voit utiles ds la rubrique "co-voiturages" non pointés ici, pensez_ _à les noter dans ce récap!_ 

*- National* 

Ponctuel :

RP sud => Troyes, vendredi AM! 
*Paris - Rodez (train de nuit) 15 octobre
Dijon => Paris le 21/10 et retour le 22/10 Train
Paris-Valence-Nimes-Montpellier en TGV le 22 oct
Bussy St Georges (77) <=> Soissons (77) 26 Oct
AMIENS (80) - PARIS - NANCY (54) le 26/10/2012 retour le 2/11/2012.
Strasbourg-Cherbourg par Paris 28/10 (train)+ Stras-Paris mi novembre
les 17/11 et 18/11 RP<->Belgique (Charleroi).Détours possibles
Bordeaux-Paris en train le 23 Nov / retour le 25

Permanent/régulier :

pour transporter des chats dans leur famille d'accueil par le train (départ paris) par THIERRY75018
Professionnelle propose ses services tous trajets Région parisienne <-> Province
Propose trajet régulier Amiens paris
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) trajet une fois par mois (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)
Rennes - Paris AR régulièrement
Lusiole : Paris/St Dizier vendredi en fin d'après-midi.


- RP

covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest
coulommiers- torcy régulièrement
regulier paris 12 (75) >< sannois (95)
Dispo RP via transport en communs.
Région-Parisienne <-> départements voisins
Régulier alfortville et environs pour nord 77 (ou dans un sens ou l'autre) en semaine
covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest
*Sandangel    : possibilité co-voiturage sur l'ile de france idéalement   92/75/petit   bout 78 proche 92, voire 94 proche paris...de jeudi à   vendredi inclus   en journée (la contacter par mp). Si besoin de   covoiturage pour le  78,  je suis dispo jeudi et vendredi dans   l'après-midi et même le  matin.*
Noisy le Grand / Melun-Vaux le Pénil tous les WE
*Littleoph    : covoiturage le week-end (sauf si je suis prise ailleurs)  autour du    94 (incluant Paris + 92, 93, un bout du 91 et un bout du 77)  (une   cage)  + covoiturage en semaine vers (ou depuis) Gare de Lyon si    compatible  avec mes horaires de bureau (via un crochet sur le chemin OU    assez tard  le soir pour que j'aie le temps de rentrer chez moi   chercher   l'animal).
Aurore92: Dispo en transport en commun jeudi matin et samedi à partir de 14h et dimanche en RP toute zone
Patounette77 : Covoiturage possible au départ de Pontault-Combault mardi 23/10 vers Nord Pas de Calais ou/et mercredi 24/10 début d'après-midi dans l'Ile de France en fonction des besoins...

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

> il me semble que j'accueille 23b et 24b si j'ai bien compris


Vous pouvez avancer demain av cage de transport secteur RP Est, ds le 93 ou 77?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La petite 8b A LA PATTE CASSEE..... Super.....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Meaux ne sera pas nécessairement la gare prévue pour Morgane, on verra ça ce soir av la co voit, et avant 20h, après, extinction des feus de PA me concernant. 

Les petits de l'endroit A et la grise et blanche sont sortis, je viens d'avoir un appel du co-voitureur.

Il a pu faire un point sur l'endroit A, le transmettra ce soir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*MERCI A SALMO POUR CES REACTUALISATIONS.*

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

> Est-ce que quelqu'un a fait un post pour ça ? Ca vaut peut être le coup de tenter.


Non, je ne peux pas tout faire. Si qqn peut le faire, ce serait parfait.

----------


## Tiffany52

edit

----------


## tatmikina

> Vous pouvez avancer demain av cage de transport secteur RP Est, ds le 93 ou 77?


je n'ai pas de cage de transport...
j'ai un sac de transport qui ferme (un sac pour un petit chien), ça conviendrait?
sinon je ne suis pas motorisée, mais je peux aller qql part accessible en transports, tout dépend quand et où...(?)
sinon je suis porte de Vanves, pile au niveau du périphérique

----------


## salmo

EDIT

----------


## Morgane2404

edit

----------


## aurelai86

Edit

----------


## FERI

Est-ce que je peux proposer d'avancer les frais pour que mon véto prenne en pension 20 jours un des chats de la fourrière sachant que je règlerai les frais de garde des vingt jours mais il faudra qu'une famille d'accueil puisse prendre le relais. Désolée mais c'est tout ce que je peux faire.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Vu avec Flokelo au tél qui va me couvrir, on va récup un chat sorti il y a deux semaines qui sort de FAQ, pour libérer une place pour un nouveau, nos conditions pour FAQ étant un peu juste (appart un peu petit donc pas facile de limiter au max les possibles contaminations). Si je ne me trompe pas  donc je vais éditer mon ancien message.


Ok on te sort du recap alors.

----------


## chadinah

> Est-ce que je peux proposer d'avancer les frais pour que mon véto prenne en pension 20 jours un des chats de la fourrière sachant que je règlerai les frais de garde des vingt jours mais il faudra qu'une famille d'accueil puisse prendre le relais. Désolée mais c'est tout ce que je peux faire.


Ce serait super pour la 5a, la pauvre ....

----------


## salmo

> Ok on te sort du recap alors.


Ok je modifie le récap

----------


## Gaia4ever

> Ce serait super pour la 5a, la pauvre ....


Oui, c'est sûr mais le problème reste toujours la FALD manquante....

----------


## tatmikina

> Oui, c'est sûr mais le problème reste toujours la FALD manquante....


est-ce que vous voulez que je fasse un post dans la rubrique recherche FA?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> est-ce que vous voulez que je fasse un post dans la rubrique recherche FA?


sinon, *si quelqu'un peut la prendre jusqu'au 5 novembre*, moi je pourrai la prendre à mon retour (je pars du 30 octobre au 4 novembre)

----------


## salmo

> est-ce que vous voulez que je fasse un post dans la rubrique recherche FA?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> sinon, *si quelqu'un peut la prendre jusqu'au 5 novembre*, moi je pourrai la prendre à mon retour (je pars du 30 octobre au 4 novembre)



Apparemment Feri propose que son véto  prenne en pension 20 jours un des chats de la fourrière (donc éventuellement la 5) sachant que'elle  règlera les frais de garde des vingt jours mais il faudra qu'une  famille d'accueil puisse prendre le relais. 
 donc si je compte bien cela amènera pas loin du 5 novembre ... ce serait génial pour la minette si tu pouvais ensuite la récupérer à sa sortie de chez le véto!!

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Edit

----------


## Gaia4ever

> Apparemment Feri propose que son véto prenne en pension 20 jours un des chats de la fourrière (donc éventuellement la 5) sachant que'elle règlera les frais de garde des vingt jours mais il faudra qu'une famille d'accueil puisse prendre le relais. 
> donc si je compte bien cela amènera pas loin du 5 novembre ... ce serait génial pour la minette si tu pouvais ensuite la récupérer à sa sortie de chez le véto!!


Oui, mais  AM STRAM GRAM qui se proposait de la chapeauter, est en Normandie et souhaitait une FA dans son secteur...

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Bonne organisation à tous. Bon we.

----------


## hupet

Pour moi c'est tjs OK pour demain  sortie endroit A
j'attends de savoir qui je sors et qui réceptionne et où
là je quitte mon boulot, le temps de rentrer, de faire vacciner un chat et je me reconnecte pour les infos
SALMO je te mets en mp mon tel portable

----------


## tatmikina

> Oui, mais  AM STRAM GRAM qui se proposait de la chapeauter, est en Normandie et souhaitait une FA dans son secteur...


je comprends
voulez-vous que je fasse un post pour trouver une FA en Normandie pour elle (la 5a) ? Peut-être véto en premier lieu (grâce à Feri), bien pour son il  ::  et après relais dans une FALD pour sa convalescence? si vous voulez que je m'occupe du post dites le moi je pourrai le faire ce soir

----------


## Tiffany52

qu'on me dise si je me trompes, mais je pense que l'idée de mettre le chat chez le véto c'est pas possible par rapport à la quarantaine, si ?

Dans le box chez le véto où il sera mis, il y aura surement d'autre chats, donc quarantaine pas possible du coup

----------


## chadinah

Oui, mais AM STRAM GRAM qui se proposait de la chapeauter, est en Normandie et souhaitait une FA dans son secteur... 




> je comprends
> voulez-vous que je fasse un post pour trouver une FA en Normandie pour elle (la 5a) ? Peut-être véto en premier lieu (grâce à Feri), bien pour son il  et après relais dans une FALD pour sa convalescence? si vous voulez que je m'occupe du post dites le moi je pourrai le faire ce soir


Je crois que AM STRAM GRAM accepte les FA à PARIS... à voir avec elle, ce serait bien pour la 5a

----------


## salmo

> Pour moi c'est tjs OK pour demain  sortie endroit A
> j'attends de savoir qui je sors et qui réceptionne et où
> là je quitte mon boulot, le temps de rentrer, de faire vacciner un chat et je me reconnecte pour les infos
> SALMO je te mets en mp mon tel portable


MP envoyé en réponse avec infos et coordonnées des personnes récupérant les chats pour convenir des lieux de rendez-vous.

Tout est bon pour la Sortie Endroit A demain

----------


## Morgane2404

Qui doit-je contacter pour la sortie de demain ??

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les chats pour contact handicat's sont bien sortis aujourd'hui.

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

> Qui doit-je contacter pour la sortie de demain ??


Lya, rdv à Meaux. Plus pratique pour toi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les chats pour contact handicat's sont bien sortis aujourd'hui.


Comme précisé en début d'am. Un point a été fait par le co voit sur la liste A, si qqn veux la poster à jour.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dans la foulée et non sans peine les 3 pour Babe, les PiaM, etc sont sortis. Reste Lya qui a les infos pour demain. Hupet et Lya on fait un point plus tard, merci.

----------


## Morgane2404

> Lya, rdv à Meaux. Plus pratique pour toi.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> Comme précisé en début d'am. Un point a été fait par le co voit sur la liste A, si qqn veux la poster à jour.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Dans la foulée et non sans peine les 3 pour Babe, les PiaM, etc sont sortis. Reste Lya qui a les infos pour demain. Hupet et Lya on fait un point plus tard, merci.


Le chat dont tu a besoin d'une FA il vient de A ou B pour quarantaine ca t'irait ?? c'est lequel ??

Et lya a mes coordonnées ?

----------


## Lya

Édit

----------


## salmo

pas de n° de tel visible par sécurité, envoyez le par mp

----------


## FERI

Finalement la petite 5a ne pourra pas être prise en quarantaine chez ma véto qui m'a dit qu'il fallait qu'elle soit à jour de ses vaccins. Mais je peux par contre faire un don à hauteur de 150 euros pour les premiers soins de son oeil à l'association qui va la récupérer. Je suis déçue et espère vivement que quelqu'un pourra la sortir de la fourrière, elle est trop attachante.

----------


## mirabelle94

*qlq nouvelles des sorties de B ce matin ... ou plutôt de cet AM

les minous 7b / 9b  / 10b  / 11b /  15b /  16b /   19 b + un petit de 3 mois , sont sortis de l'endroit B comme convenu.

grd merci  à Mistouflette car la sortie a été très longue et pénible ! 
et merci à Pattounette d'être allée au devant de Mistouflette qui s'est trouvée à court de temps pour venir jusqu'à Pontault et rentrer à l'heure pour son RV véto.
la sortie normalement prévue pour 12h30-13h maxi,  ne s'est faite que 14 h largement passé ....*  :: 
*
les minous sont très bavards mais aussi très sympas. (les premiers retours des FA le confirme) 
ça fait d'ailleurs mal au coeur de savoir que les 5 autres du même groupe sont encore là-bas ! 
car ils sont certainement aussi sympas.* :: *
Étant donné l'horaire tardif de la sortie , qui nous a permis d'apprécier les plaisirs de la circulation du vendredi soir*  :: *: sortie des écoles, départ en WE et sortie du travail des banlieusards ...  plus la pluie ! je n'ai pas eu le temps de tirer le portrait de ces beaux minous.
Donc pour les photos il vous faudra attendre que les FAQ en fassent et les postent.  ( à moins que Mistouflette ait eu le temps d'en faire?)*

*3 minous sont restés chez Pattounette, 2 autres ont été déposés à Nogent pour la quarantaine et les 3 autres ont été remis à Flokelo pour la suite du voyage sur Versailles afin de rejoindre la personne qui les déposera ce soir à la patte de l'espoir*.* (désolée pour elle de n'avoir pas pu arriver plus tôt. elle a dû galérer pour faire le trajet jusqu'à versaeilles).

Bon WE et bon courage pour les sorties de demain.*  ::

----------


## Mistouflette

- - - Mise à jour - - -

que quelques photos, manque de temps et pas envie de redéranger tous les minous qui étaient dans la voiture pour les prendre en photo en attendant de...........,,,,partir!!
*

16b) Mâle castré 12 ans roux et blanc très sociable*
 triste état

*
9b) Mâle castré 5 ans noir sociable
*  très gentil



*7b) Femelle 2 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive*
pas bien grosse


*15b) Mâle castré  5 ans noir et blanc très sociable
*gentil, dur la caisse pour lui*


19b) Femelle 3 ans blanc tortie tabby très sociable
VA AVEC SON BB DE 3 MOIS ( Mâle noir )*
  n'arrêtaient pas de bouger + la grosseur de la grille!!!!

Désolée pour ceux qui manquent à l'appel

----------


## Gaia4ever

Merci à Mistouflette pour la sortie et les photos et aux covoitureuses, ::  même si cela s'est fait dans "les larmes et le sang", le principal et qu'ils soient sortis de là!
Vivement les photos retapés dans leurs FA...

On attend la suite demain, encore un grand merci à toutes!

----------


## Gaia4ever

::  DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!  :: 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention - et de fait, celle-ci aussi - à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)



*ENDROIT A:* *RÉSERVATIONS AU PLUS VITE (si sont encore là...)
**
1a) Mâle, 5 ans,bleu et blanc , timidou




4a) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche un peu craintive
 Queue abîmée 

 

S'était échappée a réapparu 
Sortante de suite


LES NOUVEAUX


6a) Femelle 1 an gris tortie tabby un peu craintive/apeurée
 Diarrhées 

*
*


10a) Mâle castré 6 ans brun tabby sociable
A eu des vomissements

**


11a) Mâle 2 ans roux tabby sociable



12a) Mâle brun tabby, âge?, apeuré



Sont ensemble
 En coryza 

13a) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby un peu craintif*



*14a) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby un peu craintif

*

*Sont ensemble


15a) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby un peu craintif

 13a/14a/15a viennent du même endroit mais 15a seul en box 


16a) Mâle 2 ans gris tabby à peine craintif/ sociable
*
*

17a) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby un peu craintif


18a) Mâle, 2 ans, bleu, un peu craintif


19a) Mâle, 2 mois, roux tabby

20a) Mâle, 9 ans, brun tabby

21a) Mâle, 2 mois, noir
 
 22a) Femelle, 1 an, noire, craintive, a perdu son bébé



 ENDROIT B: RÉSERVATIONS AU PLUS TARD VENDREDI 19/10 MATIN 9H!! 

LES ANCIENS:

1b) Mâle 3 ans brun tabby et blanc très sociable
 Coryza 
Sortant de suite

2b) Mâle 4 ans noir un peu craintif -
Sortant de suite

3b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby très sociable
 Léger coryza
Sortant de suite


LES NOUVEAUX :

4b) Femelle 8 mois noire et blanche sociable
 Coryza 
Sortante le 19/10

* :: *De 9b à 18b : viennent du même endroit* :: *

12b) Mâle castré 10 ans blanc très sociable
13b) Mâle 10 ans noir un peu craintif
 Léger coryza 
Sont ensemble
Sortants de suite

14b) Mâle castré 6 ans roux tabby et blanc très sociable
 Léger coryza 
Sortant de suite**

17b) Mâle 8 ans gris et blanc un peu craintif
18b) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby très sociable
 Léger coryza 
Sortants de suite

20b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable*
*A eu des vomissements*
Sortant de suite 

*21b) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby et blanc très sociable* 
** *Diarrhées mais test parvo négatif* **

----------


## le gall

Voilà 10b et 11b. Ils sont adorables, le petit monsieur est bavard et la tite dame un peu timide. Ils ont bien mangé, et là, ils sont installés un dans le lit et l'autre dans un fauteuil. Par contre, ils boivent beaucoup, à contrôler.
Voici des petites photos, mais pas géniales avec le téléphone

Le petit mec, haut sur pattes, il a un petit air de chat égyptien


La petite nénette


Je refais des photos demain avec l'appareil, ce sera bien mieux.

----------


## Gaia4ever

:: Ca fait plaisir de les voir déjà détendus quelques heures après leur sortie!

----------


## mirabelle94

oui super détendus même .  ::   que du bonheur !   merci

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Merci à toutes, vraiment!!
Journée chaotique pour l'organisation à l'arrache du jour, de nombreux imprévus, tous les chats à sortir sont casés, et les dernières sorties se feront demain.
Babe78 m'a fait un SMS il y a déjà une heure, tout le monde est arrivé à bon port.

----------


## mirabelle94

contente pour eux car le voyage pour ces 3 là a été bougrement long. 
 ils peuvent à présent se reposer et profiter du confort.

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

*NOUVEAU SUJET:
*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...8/#post1372681

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci pour les sorties, les co voit, les photos et tout le reste.

Bon week end à tous.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*PROPOSITIONS DE FA => MANQUE ASSOC !
**
*- *fufu36* (Limoges) : FA de transit pAour qq jours
-* Pouillette1982* (RP) pour le 5b en FALD ou 6b et/ou 8b faq pour les deux ou fald pour un.
- *Contact Belette 18*: quarantaine possible pour 1 ou 2    chats de l'endroit A (préférablement 1 a  et 8 a), pendant 10 jours, à    Montereau-Fault-Yonne. 1 cage dispo + 1  pièce. La personne part  jeudi   prochain et il faut se caler sur ses  horaires, c'est la  difficulté. _Plus   de détails en MP. La FA a litière, croquettes,  etc., mais aucun médoc   et ne connaît aucun véto  sur place + pas le  temps d'y aller. C'est   juste une proposition de  "stockage" en  attendant. Moi je ne peux pas   prendre sous mon assoc pour le moment._ 
- Une *FA dans le 07* pour la chatte avec le souci à l'oeil, FA moyenne durée
- *Feri* (dans le 14*)* : proposer d'avancer les frais pour que son véto  prenne en pension 20 jours un des chats de la fourrière sachant que je  règlerai les frais de garde des vingt jours mais il faudra qu'une  famille d'accueil puisse prendre le relais. 


*PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN DE FA*
*
- Babe78, si FA longue durée partout :* *Patounette77 s'est proposée**
- PiaM pour 2 chats âgés endroit B! SI UNE QUARANTAINE est trouvée en RP*
*- Besoin de FA de transit avant co-voit    dans le Sud de la France sur Paris, pour 2 chats FIV+ de chez Babe78,    qui libèrent 2 places pour des SOS*
*Am Stram Gram couvrir:
*- soit la minette à l'ulcère si FALD, pouvant faire les soins, en Normandie
- soit un autre chat, avec FALD en Normandie et dept proche + rp ouest (c-a-d: 5 depts normand + 60 - 80 - 28 - les 3/4 nord du 53 et 72 - 35 jusquà Rennes à peu pres)


*CHATS RÉSERVÉS* : 

*CONTACT HANDICATS:* 

2a) Femelle 3 mois blue tabby point timidou*SORTIE


*
Va avec 2a bis!!*SORTIE

*

7a) Mâle 1 an bleu et blanc sociable mais n'aime pas le box *SORTI*
 ::  Coryza  :: 




*CONTACT CHATSENDANGER RP:*

9a) Mâle 2 ans blanc yeux vairons sociable, *FIV+*




*CHATPERLIPOPETTE:*

3a) Mâle, 4 ans, noir et blanc, très sociable
se frotte aux barreaux d'où la qualité d'image pas top.
 ::  Début de coryza  :: *

*


*PIAM:*

10b) Femelle 4 ans noire très sociable
11b) Mâle castré 13 ans noir et blanc très sociable
Sont ensemble 
 ::  Léger coryza  :: 
Sortants de suite
*8b) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby et blanc très sociable - A UNE PATTE CASSEE
19b) Femelle 3 ans blanc tortie tabby très sociable
VA AVEC SON BB DE 3 MOIS ( Mâle noir )

BABE78:

9b) Mâle castré 5 ans noir sociable
 Léger coryza 
Sortant de suite

15b) Mâle castré 5 ans noir et blanc très sociable
16b) Mâle castré 12 ans roux et blanc très sociable
Le 16b na plus beaucoup de dents et ne peut pas manger, il est en anorexie, prioritaire.
 Léger coryza 

22b) Femelle 14 ans bleue tabby et blanc apeurée
Se retrouve en box avec le chien de la dame
(un Shi Tsu mâle noir et blanc de 13 ans 1/2, apeuré de la situation)
 Vivaient ensemble en appartement, dame décédée 

SSAD :

5b) Femelle 1 mois blanche et noire très sociable : va chez morgane2404 qui peut récupérer à la gare de Meaux
URGENT! En coryza, très jeune, et seule 
Sortante de suite

6b) Mâle 3 mois noir très sociable va chez morgane2404 qui peut récupérer à la gare de Meaux
 Coryza 
Sortant de suite
23b) Femelle 2 mois trico diluée timidou va chez tatmikina (paris) : à voir comment s'organise la récup
24b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou va chez tatmikina (paris) : à voir comment s'organise la récup

Coeurs Félins :

**​7b) Femelle 2 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive
**

COVOIT RECHERCHES :

- 77/94 => Versailles (78) en fin d'AM!  Sortie Endroit B vendredi : Mistouflette
MIRABELLE94 : je vais m'organiser pour pouvoir faire le tronçon Pontault => Paris
FLOKELO : Je peux faire Paris - Versailles en voiture, par contre, serait ce  possible plutôt proche A13 le rdv sur Paris ? c'est juste pour éviter  les bouchons de 17h/19h00.
- 


SORTIES FOURRIÈRE : 

Endroit A :  HUPET peut la faire samedi matin mais attend confirmation et info, elle a bloqué sa matinée

Endroit B : 

Salmo, Lya, samedi
Mistouflette, vendredi 
endroits à définir, et box à rassembler selon les sorties


COVOIT / MATÉRIEL DISPO

Si vous voyez ou faites des co-voit utiles ds la rubrique "co-voiturages" non pointés ici, pensez à les noter dans ce récap! 

- National 

Ponctuel :

RP sud => Troyes, vendredi AM! 
Paris - Rodez (train de nuit) 15 octobre
Dijon => Paris le 21/10 et retour le 22/10 Train
Paris-Valence-Nimes-Montpellier en TGV le 22 oct
Bussy St Georges (77) <=> Soissons (77) 26 Oct
AMIENS (80) - PARIS - NANCY (54) le 26/10/2012 retour le 2/11/2012.
Strasbourg-Cherbourg par Paris 28/10 (train)+ Stras-Paris mi novembre
les 17/11 et 18/11 RP<->Belgique (Charleroi).Détours possibles
Bordeaux-Paris en train le 23 Nov / retour le 25

Permanent/régulier :

pour transporter des chats dans leur famille d'accueil par le train (départ paris) par THIERRY75018
Professionnelle propose ses services tous trajets Région parisienne <-> Province
Propose trajet régulier Amiens paris
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) trajet une fois par mois (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)
Rennes - Paris AR régulièrement
Lusiole : Paris/St Dizier vendredi en fin d'après-midi.


- RP

covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest
coulommiers- torcy régulièrement
regulier paris 12 (75) >< sannois (95)
Dispo RP via transport en communs.
Région-Parisienne <-> départements voisins
Régulier alfortville et environs pour nord 77 (ou dans un sens ou l'autre) en semaine
covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest
Sandangel    : possibilité co-voiturage sur l'ile de france idéalement   92/75/petit   bout 78 proche 92, voire 94 proche paris...de jeudi à   vendredi inclus   en journée (la contacter par mp). Si besoin de   covoiturage pour le  78,  je suis dispo jeudi et vendredi dans   l'après-midi et même le  matin.
Noisy le Grand / Melun-Vaux le Pénil tous les WE
Littleoph    : covoiturage le week-end (sauf si je suis prise ailleurs)  autour du    94 (incluant Paris + 92, 93, un bout du 91 et un bout du 77)  (une   cage)  + covoiturage en semaine vers (ou depuis) Gare de Lyon si    compatible  avec mes horaires de bureau (via un crochet sur le chemin OU    assez tard  le soir pour que j'aie le temps de rentrer chez moi   chercher   l'animal).
Aurore92: Dispo en transport en commun jeudi matin et samedi à partir de 14h et dimanche en RP toute zone
Patounette77 : Covoiturage possible au départ de Pontault-Combault mardi 23/10 vers Nord Pas de Calais ou/et mercredi 24/10 début d'après-midi dans l'Ile de France en fonction des besoins...





*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROMESSES  DE DONS
*
*CARABAM ---->  30 euros pour 3a avec reçu
mirabelle94 --> 25  avec ou sans reçu 
TROCA ----> 50  avec reçu 
Aurore92 --> 10  avec reçu 
Ororus --> 20  sans reçu
Francesca75 -->45  pour  la 22b* *avec ou sans reçu
**ifuzeau --> 20  avec ou sans reçu
Tatmikina --> 20 * *avec  ou sans reçu ?
*_
_
*TOTAL = 270 euros*_
_*QUI SUIT ?* _
_

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je reporte les dons ciblés des chats non sortis sur la sem43, cela concerne le don de CARABAM pour le 1a, le don de Pipsy pour la 4a.

----------


## Mistouflette

OUF, ça fait du bien de les savoir en sécurité et détendus

----------


## tatmikina

j'ai hâte de vous mettre ici les photos des deux ptits bouts que j'accueille tout à l'heure!!

----------


## Morgane2404

Tatmikina : je viens de voir tes beautés ! Tu va te régaler elle sont splendides mais effectivement un peu timidou, juste un peu de câlins et de confiance et elle seront super sociables ;-) 

Pour ce qui est de mes pensionnaires: 


*5b) Femelle 1 mois blanche et noire très sociable*
URGENT! En coryza, très jeune, et seule 
Sortante de suite

Elle a plutôt 3/4 mois voir plus, sa date de naissance est meme au 01/10/11.
Elle a un collier en cuir avec une clochette je vais donc m'atteler a la rechercher éventuel d'un propriétaire. 
Elle est très sociable,elle éternue mais est très bavarde et ne semble pas gêner plus que ça ! Quand on rentre hop antibio ;-)


*6b) Mâle 3 mois noir très sociable*
Coryza 
Sortant de suite

Ce petit mâle de 3 mois en a plutôt 4 également et sa date de naissance est au 01/04/12 soit 6 mois ( ce qui pourrais être possible).
il eternu également mais n'a pas les yeux qui coulent etc ... Idem sous antibio des l'arrivée. Il est sociable également mais lui on l'entend pas :-)

Voila pour les news je met des photos des que je rentre !

Voila les photos :

----------


## Gaia4ever

::  1er octobre 2011, ça lui ferait donc 1 an! Y'a tout de même une sacrée différence!!! Ils ont dû se planter d'année sur son carnet, c'est pas possible!

----------


## Elfenyu

Merci pour les premières nouvelles ! !
Et à tous pour ces sorties .

Une fois on a récupéré une minette de 1 an qui en avait en fait plus de 15 donc bon ... ::

----------


## salmo

Je viens de récupérer le chat blanc (9a) en transit jusqu'à lundi. Il est très beau avec ses yeux vairons!!
par contre il a un bon coryza (il éternue, ses yeux pleurent, il respire un peu difficilement) mais malheureusement je n'ai rien pour le soigner. Sur sa feuille de soin il est indiqué Doxyval 20 (2 cachets) depuis le 18/10 ainsi que de l'aérosol.
Je peux aller chez un véto si nécessaire pour acheter du doxyval ou cela peut-il attendre qu'il voit le véto la semaine prochaine - qu'en pensez-vous ?
Il a également les oreilles sales, je n'ai pas vu de puces.

Sinon il est super sympa, se frotte à mes jambes, et s'est laissé papouiller en ronronnant et en patassant. Pour le moment il refuse de manger, il a du boire car il y a de l'eau autour du bol. Je le laisse un peu tranquille mais apparemment il n'aime pas trop être seul, car il essaie de sortir de la cuisine. Je n'ai pas eu le coeur de le remettre en cage de convalo. Je l'y mettrai peut être pour la nuit selon comment cela se passe.

quelques photos

----------


## tatmikina

J'ai récupéré les deux chatons (23 et 24b) qui seront en accueil chez moi jusqu'au 30.
Merci à lya et francesca pour le covoiturage. Et à tout le monde pour ce sauvetage.

Les deux petites sont adorables. Ce sont deux femelles. Toutes les deux 2 mois et demi (date de naissance du carnet 1er aout)



J'ai appelé la brune tabby MALICE (la puce a un regard malicieux et est un petit peu bavarde)
La blanche tabby diluée ONA (silencieuse et très douce, à l'air un peu rêveur).

Elles sont collées l'une à l'autre et assez timides en effet!
Je leur ai posé leur panier de transport dans un coin de la pièce et les ai laissées sortir en les regardant par la chatière.
Ona est allée boire et manger pendant longtemps. Pas Malice.

Puis je les ai prises dans mes bras pour faire connaissance. Au début elles ont craché, pas très rassurées, style "non je t'en supplie ne t'approche pas" et puis je me suis assise, je les ai prises elles tremblaient un peu, et puis elles se sont laissées prendre, et finalement se sont blotties, et je les ai caressées longuement. Elle ne bougeaient plus. Je ne sais pas si c'est pas inhibition, fatigue, soumission...
Je les ai laissées aller, elles ont tranquillement exploré la pièce devant moi. Très choupines. délicates. solidaires  :: 
elles m'observent. en ce moment elles se reposent, je sens qu'elles ont été assez éprouvées.

Point santé maintenant :

Elles ont toutes les deux un poil magnifique. Des oreilles à peu près propres. pas de parasites apparemment.
Ona a les yeux et le nez nickel mais j'entends que sa respiration est encombrée (style un petit souffle par le nez). Et elle a éternué.


Mais Malice a les yeux tout pleurant...et le nez sale et sec (genre croûte). Elle respire un peu bruyamment.


Je les sens un peu abattues, mais je pense que c'est la timidité et le temps d'adaptation. Même les chatons timides sont vifs en général. elles, je les sens un peu molles. Cela dit, c'est les premières heures. J'ai fait une petite vidéo, elles bougent parfaitement bien. Je ne sais pas comment la poster.



Une feuille de soins était glissée entre les deux carnets avec le coryza confirmé et du doxyval 20 donné matin et soir depuis le 17. Je ne sais pas pour qui c'est, je suppose pour Malice.

Que dois-je faire? Que dois-je leur donner? Dois-je les emmener chez le véto? Acheter du doxyval? Traiter les 2?
Je ne m'y connais pas hyper bien en coryza, je ne veux pas faire d'erreur.
Tout conseil pour les ausculter sera le bienvenu (les signes de fièvre, quoi que ce soit...), et pour m'occuper d'elles le mieux possible!

à plus tard...  ::

----------


## coch

@ salmo : la véto que j'ai vu pour la famille chat sortie en SEM 41, a dit que le DOXY est sous dosé en fourrière, un aldulte devrait avoir du 30 mgr (=un comprimé et demi de DOXY20) par jour pendant 8 jours, il n'a eu que deux jours de traitement c'est un peu court.
@ tatmikina : les deux vont probablement faire une rechutte de coryza (les signes sont déjà présents de toute façon) si elles ne sont pas remises sous 8/j  d'ATB rapidement, donc Marbocyl ou Doxyval.

----------


## tatmikina

marbocyl ou doxyval, c'est sur ordonnance? j'achète ça où? et pour quelle posologie?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Concernant sa sortie on a des nouvelles ?

*CHATPERLIPOPETTE:**

3a) Mâle, 4 ans, noir et blanc, très sociable
se frotte aux barreaux d'où la qualité d'image pas top.
 Début de coryza 

*

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Par principe bcp de mes contacts emmènent directement les chats et surtt chatons en consult à la sortie car un petit peu décliner vite. Là on en a un hospi. La veille nickel, le jour suivant à moitié mort. Et il faut tt adapter au poids, faire une courbe de poids quotidienne, tjs avoir un thermomètre sous le coude, s'assurer que mangent, ne soient pas apathiques, boivent... Et si vers ne jms vermifuger de suite, ça les tue. Et commencer par du Stronghold, 1 goutte par 200 gr, pas plus. Personne n'est veto ici dc à valider par un pro. Et à surveiller de près. Concernant Salmo elle est contactée, rdv veto prévu dès arrivée chez fa, et médocs, c en cours. Pour les dates de naissance ne vous fiez en aucun cas aux carnets, cela fait des années que c farfelu. Dc inutile de vous baser là dessus. Votre veto vous donnera la tendance.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Concernant sa sortie on a des nouvelles ?
> 
> *CHATPERLIPOPETTE:**
> 
> 3a) Mâle, 4 ans, noir et blanc, très sociable
> se frotte aux barreaux d'où la qualité d'image pas top.
>  Début de coryza 
> 
> *


À voir av Gaston. Hupet a dû changer ses plans cause souci de voiture de Gaston. G étant ta FA et vu l'heure il vaut mieux voir ac elle. Sont sortis, ça c sur, ms pas de détails en plus co rien posté encore.

----------


## chatperlipopette

D'acc merci.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bon je n'arrive ni à joindre Gaston ni Hupet. Merci de me donner des nouvelles à qui en aura.

----------


## hupet

le trajet a été long....galère sur la route, le chat était stressé par sa sortie, mais je l'ai mis dans la boite de GASTON, il était plus de 13 h, elle avait aussi de la route à faire et les autoroutes, avec la pluie et les accidents c'étaient une horreur
en partant de chez moi à 10 h je ne suis rentrée qu'à 15 h!!!!
que ne ferait on pas pour sauver des minous

----------


## FERI

des nouvelles de la petite 5a, celle avec l'ulcère à la cornée ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> le trajet a été long....galère sur la route, le chat était stressé par sa sortie, mais je l'ai mis dans la boite de GASTON, il était plus de 13 h, elle avait aussi de la route à faire et les autoroutes, avec la pluie et les accidents c'étaient une horreur
> en partant de chez moi à 10 h je ne suis rentrée qu'à 15 h!!!!
> que ne ferait on pas pour sauver des minous


Merci pour les nouvelles Hupet, l'essentiel est qu'il soit bien sortit.A tout hasard et là je vais me faire toute petite lol as tu fais une photo ?  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> des nouvelles de la petite 5a, celle avec l'ulcère à la cornée ?


Voir info sem43.

----------


## hupet

franchement dans sa boîte il paniquait il était difficile de faire une photo et elle aurait donner une fausse image de ce chat
le changement de boîte a pris du temps
vu les miaulements ce chat a du croire que c'était la fin, il a fallu le chauffage de la voiture avec la musique pour au bout d'une demi heure le calmer

----------


## Lady92

pauvre ti pere, il a eu peur, il a cru que son heure etait venue... imaginez ce qu ils ressentent la bas, dans ces lieux qui sentent la peur et la mort...  ::

----------


## babe78

mes 3 loulous ont bien rejoint la pension hier soir. le 9b est fiv+ mais très gentil  et mignon avec sa petite tâche blanche sous le cou. ke roux et blanc est le plus vif et le plus pot de colle et s'est rué sur la pâté même si il n'a plus beaucoup de dents. le noir et blanc m'inquiète plus car il est prostré dans la litière mais je vais l'amadouer au a/d et il a eu comme ses copains injection d'antibiotiques et antiinflammatoires

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Merci à tous pour ces premières nouvelles.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> franchement dans sa boîte il paniquait il était difficile de faire une photo et elle aurait donner une fausse image de ce chat
> le changement de boîte a pris du temps
> vu les miaulements ce chat a du croire que c'était la fin, il a fallu le chauffage de la voiture avec la musique pour au bout d'une demi heure le calmer


Petit père......j'espère que tout ça ne sera plus qu'un mauvais souvenir. Merci Hupet pour la sortie et le transfert.

----------


## tatmikina

les deux puces vous disent bonne nuit
elles ne quittent pas leur panier de transport, et elles restent collées l'une à l'autre
elles ont toutes les deux mangé
je suis heureuse qu'elles soient là ce soir...qu'elles soient sorties.

----------


## mirabelle94

elles sont ravissantes   ::

----------


## tatmikina

ce matin, elles avaient enfin quitté le panier de transport pour le panier que je leur avais installé  :Big Grin:  mais toujours ensemble
Malice m'a fait un concert de miaulements on a un peu discuté, je me suis dit qu'elle fera le bonheur d'une famille plus tard
leurs selles sont belles, et pour l'instant, les puces sont propres!
je leur donne du doxyval à toutes les deux, à suivre

----------


## tatmikina

J'ai pris leur tempé
39.6 pour Ona
38.8 pour Malice

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

> J'ai pris leur tempé
> 39.6 pour Ona
> 38.8 pour Malice


Encore une fois Rescue ne fait pas de consultation surtt pas pour des petits bébés. 39,6 c'est de la fièvre et la fièvre peut être dangereuse sur un petit. À surveiller de près.

----------


## mirabelle94

il me semble bien que pour Ona  il faudrait un traitement plus fort que le doxyval  dès aujourd'hui. suis pas véto mais car 39.6 c'est bcp pour un petit bout comme ça. elle doit être toute apathique et risque de ne pas manger. pour Malice c'est moins mauvais mais tout de même , les 2 sont bien prises.  voyez avec qlq qui s'y connait mieux que moi pour un autre traitement  antibio dès aujourd'hui

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Le chat blanc a du mal à manger. Gros coryza, pic de fièvre cette nuit, respire mal. Il va mieux ce matin et grâce au traitement, fièvre tombée et gavage. Il est plus alerte qu'hier. Son test Fiv sera refait car le vacciner sur un gros coryza était stupide et en plus, c le jour où il a commencé les antibios. Illogique au possible.

Pour les petits voyez av votre assoc en priorité, elle vous conseillera.

----------


## mirabelle94

edit

----------


## tatmikina

Je reprendrai leur temperature tout a l'heure!!

----------


## mirabelle94

edit

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Comment vont les chats chez Patounette77?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le 3a nommé DOOKY est sous antibio suite à son coryza. Il est bien pris mais mange bien. Pour l'instant il est dans : " Qu'est ce qu'on va me faire ? "

----------


## babe78

voici mes loulous




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

- - - Mise à jour - - -

URGENT besoin d'aide pour sortir les loulous malades dès mardi et les garder jusque samedi matin où ils doivent prendre un covoiturage tôt dans le 91

----------


## tatmikina

pour ceux qui veulent des nouvelles, Ona et Malice vont un peu mieux ce matin
je trouve les yeux et le nez plus propres pour les deux
La température d'Ona a baissé de 39.6 à 39.1
Malice n'a pas de fièvre. on va passer sous marbocyl.
J'ai acheté hier du spray enivrant pour les chats, je ne sais pas si ça marche, mais elles ont l'air moins stressées et se blottissent contre moi (j'en mets sur moi quand je vais m'occuper d'elles)
elles avaient mangé ce matin, ma paté special véto mélangée à des mini bouts de saucisses. on dirait qu'elles aiment ça!
et j'ai vu les deux boire, donc c'est bon signe. mais je leur donne quand même du complément alimentaire à la seringue.
elles en ont un peu marre que je les embête avec mon thermomètre, mais je les trouve vraiment patientes.  :: 

elles ont rencontré mes chiens ce matin. hier par la chatière, et ce matin mes chiennes sont rentrées, à mes pieds. les puces ont craché un peu, mais vite fait, pour la forme. elles n'ont rien fait d'autre. avec le temps je pense que ça ira. 
bien sûr le temps que j'aille travailler de toute manière je les séparerai toujours.

voilà pour les news.

----------


## mademoisellecha

Alors ici nous avons Chat Blanc qui est passé par chez Salmo avant d'atterrir en Alsace : le bonhomme a passé la nuit chez moi, il ronflait comme un petit porc à cause de son coryza. Emmené chez le véto ce matin, il s'y trouve toujours pour réhydratation et check-up de son état global, notamment ses problèmes de "mâchage" et déglutition qui l'empêchent de manger. 
Si tout va bien, il sera dès ce soir dans sa FA longue durée, pour un repos, des soins et des câlins bien mérités. 

C'est vraiment une grosse patate, il est hyper affectueux. L'assistante véto m'a prise au dépourvu ce matin en demandant son nom, j'ai répondu Blanche Neige du tac au tac, ne me remerciez pas  :: sa FA trouvera sûrement un truc plus adéquat  ::

----------


## salmo

> mademoisellecha; L'assistante véto m'a prise au dépourvu ce matin en demandant son nom, j'ai répondu Blanche Neige du tac au tac, ne me remerciez pas sa FA trouvera sûrement un truc plus adéquat



mdr!!! le pauvre loulou!
c'est vraiment un chat super adorable et super patient (et pourtant je lui en ai fait des misères !!).

----------


## PiaM

*Pour les chats chez Patounette77

19b) Femelle 3 ans blanc tortie tabby très sociable
VA AVEC SON BB DE 3 MOIS ( Mâle noir )*

la maman était bien prise par le coriza donc direction véto direct samedi et est donc sous antibio
L'essentiel, la petite famille a un bon appetit et est vraiment hyper sociable

*Elle a aussi en FA il me semble*
*7b) Femelle 2 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive*
*Sortante le 17/10*
A l'air en forme, mange bien, et pas si craintive que ça, se laisse manipuler et caresser mais encore un peu sous le choc de son séjour à la fourrière donc pas encore assez détendue pour ronronner.
Sa place préférée est quand même sur le canapé à còté de sa FA, elle se détendra surement vite

----------


## mirabelle94

Merci à toutes pour ces nouvelles et les photos,  :Embarrassment: 
Bon rétablissement aux petits malades.

----------


## le gall

Voilà la vieille chatte et le vieux chien sortis ce jour

----------


## momo

Merci pour ces 2 petits loulous qui doivent etre perdus sans leur maitresse.

----------


## Misstay

Ils vont pouvoir retrouver une vie normale, après avoir vécu l'enfer. 
Malheureusement sans leur maîtresse.
Merci, de les avoir sortis de là.

----------


## marinettemag

MAGNIFIQUES CES 2 LOULOUS ! Mon amie du 91 va être ravie de s'occuper d'eux, leur apporter toute la tendresse dont ils ont besoin, ce soir jusqu'au co-voiturage de samedi vers la Normandie ! Je l'envie !
Flute ! Zut ! Dommage que je ne sois pas en RP pour les prendre en charge !

Bonne nouvelle vie à tous deux !
Marinettemag

----------


## le gall

De la tendresse, je pense qu'ils en ont vraiment besoin !! Mais avant, il va falloir donner un bon bain au petit chien tout adorable et gentil, car je crains que son odeur pestilentielle ne repousse les meilleures volontés. Il faudrait aussi je pense, le montrer au véto car, tout d'un coup, il s'est raidi et écroulé dans la voiture. :: , il tousse, bref il n'est pas au mieux de sa forme. La tite chatte fait visiblement un début de coryza.
Pour remonter le moral, photos des deux 10b et 11 b qui sont à la maison :
D'abord, le clown de service, il n'arrête pas de faire le petit singe, et n'a qu'une envie, sortir dans le jardin. Il passe ses journées sur le fauteuil à guetter 

et voilà la petite princesse, très sage et qui ne supporte pas du tout le petit clown. Elle crache dès qu'il l'approche, gronde, un vrai fauve

----------


## PiaM

Merci pour les photos, Le gall   ::

----------


## Elfenyu

Merci pour les photos ! !
Quand un animal perd son maître c'est terrible ... merci de les avoir sortis et de les prendre en charge.
J'espère que le chien va mieux ? 

Une pensée pour tous ces loulous  ::

----------


## tatmikina

De bonnes nouvelles des 2 chatons 23 et 24 b
Ona et Malice vont  mieux. Pour la première fois pas de fièvre, ça fait plaisir. Le traitement marche!  :: 


Les yeux sont ouverts et les regards plus vifs. Les nez presque propres.



Elles mangent bien maintenant. Même devant moi.
Elle restent très timides. Et ne ronronnent pas encore mais ont l'air moins stressé. 
Elles sont silencieuses. Le miaulement d'Ona est silencieux comme si elle n'avait pas de cordes vocales...

Voilà pour les nouvelles  ::

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

*DEMAIN il nous faut une FA  proche de VIGNEUX SUR SEINE pour une nuit, ou qq heures, 2 chats de la  semaine passée (pb à l'oeil et IRC) ne sont TOUJOURS PAS SORTIS, et là  on ne peut plus attendre!!!

**Je dois me  déconnecter sous peu, il manque cela pr ces deux là!!! QUI PEUT AIDER?  Sinon c foutu, elles ratent leur co voit de samedi matin 8h!!!* 
*

5a) Femelle 3 ans brun tabby un peu timide, sans plus
TRES URGENT! Ulcère à la cornée, oeil gauche




8a) Femelle 5 ans bleu tortie tabby très sociable
* :: *TRES URGENT! Insuffisance rénale supposée*  :: 
**

----------


## le gall

Des nouvelles du petit chien ?

----------


## Elfenyu

Je fais un post dans les demandes de FA de suite.

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

> Des nouvelles du petit chien ?


Pr faire vite, faites un SMS à la FA. Il n'était pas en bon état c tt ce que je sais.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je fais un post dans les demandes de FA de suite.


Merci! Je dois quitter le net, merci de mettre le lien ici, je ne verrai rien avt 23h mais on assurera le relais en cata, selon pistes!

----------


## Elfenyu

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...-demain-70480/

----------


## aurelai86

Il leur faut une pièce chacun ? ou ensemble ca irait ? c'est juste pour la nuit c'est ça ?

Edit : pas connectée avant ce soir 20H au plus tôt et pas joignable par tél non plus, mais si ils peuvent être mis dans la même pièce, je peux peut être les mettre dans ma sdb (toute petite mais pour une nuit ça ira sans soucis), je n'ai pas encore de loulou en FA de la SSAD. J'habite Montgeron. Tél : 0677600995.

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Solution trouvée! Merci qd même! Les 2 chats sont en route, voici en attendant la suite des nouvelles la photo de la chatte à l'oeil abîmé:

----------


## Mistouflette

c'est la petite chatte avec suspicion de problème IRC
n'arrêtait pas de bouger, pas beau poil, ne m'a pas paru bien épaisse et avait hâte de sortir

----------


## Elfenyu

Vraiment soualgée de savoir que ces deux minous sont sortis .... merci !

----------


## niky

moi aussi,soulagée pour ces 2 minous,j'aurais voulu avoir votre avis concernant les vermifuges,nous au refuge on vermifuge,les chats qui arrivent,je sais que parfois si le chat est infesté de vers,cela peut etre dangereux pour le chat,pourriez vous m'en dire plus sur ce danger,et dans ce cas de chat infesté,que peut on faire ,qui ne soit pas dangereux pour le chat,merci,et excusez si ce n'est pas le bon endroit..

----------


## salmo

en règle générale je lui mets une pipette stronghold (adaptée à son poids et son âge). Cela permet dans un premier temps de le débarrasser de tous les parasites externes, mais surtout de commencer un nettoyage "en douceur" des parasites internes. En agissant ainsi on évite l'intoxication par les vers car une partie a déjà été éliminée.

Au bout de 4/5 jours je leur donne un cachet vermifuge, renouvelé deux à quatre semaines après selon l'état.

----------


## niky

merci bcp pour votre reponse,au refuge je n'ai pas eu le cas de chats manifestement tres infesté par les vers,avec ventre gonflé,troisieme paupiere,etc..mais je vois que les chats sortants de fourrieres,presentent souvent ces symptomes,avant de lire les temoignages sur rescue,j'ignorais que donner un vermifuge pouvait dans ces cas la,etre si dangereux.
je serais attentive si un cas se presente,et pourrait ainsi eviter de faire plus de mal,que de bien..
c'est interessant ce qu'on apprend grace a l'experience des fa,qui parlent de leur vecu sur ce post,souvent avec des animaux,qui sont en tres mauvais etat general,lorsqu'elles les recoivent,et qui font face a tout cela avec bcp de courage et d'efficacité,tenant compte que ce sont souvent des animaux avec diverses pathologies,je les admire pour cela..

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Un vermifuge peut tuer, on a déjà eu des cas.
Ne jamais vermifuger sur un chat très malade, type gros coryza, et surtout pas de suite, sur un chaton.
Le truc est qu'il faut trouver la juste balance entre les vers qui pourraient tuer, ou le reste.
Généralement on traite d'abord le reste, on nourrit bien, on fait un peu prendre de poids.
Stronghold ne débarrasse pas de tt mais est moins costaud qu'un Milbemax.
Dc pour un tout petit BB, c'est en gros du 1 goutte de St. par 200 gr, mais vraiment ne jamais déconner av cela, peu importe le véto. C'est à cause de véto qu'on a tué des chatons, et ils n'ont pas tjs l'expérience de chats de dehors, de fourrière, et se plantent parfois. Et dc le Milbemax, ok, mais pas avant au moins une semaine pour ma part. 
Et bien entendu, Panacur en cas de giardiose.

----------


## tatmikina

des nouvelles de deux rescapées qui se sont bien retapées!

je viens mettre des nouvelles ici, je sais que la semaine 42 est passée, mais au cas où des gens lisent toujours, et comme la semaine a été dure, je me réjouis de vous montrer les progrès des petites puces qui sont en quarantaine chez moi

la première semaine, coryza infernal qui ne se soignait pas, chatons fiévreux nourris à la seringue, traitement pas assez fort
mais là ça y est, même si elles sont encore convalescentes, on est à la fin du traitement, et je crois que le traitement a gagné contre le coryza
plus du tout de fièvre, elles veulent plus trop que je leur prenne la tempé d'ailleurs!
elles se goinfrent, elles sont au taquet sur les gamelles! quel changement!!
et même si je sens qu'elles ont encore besoin de repos (elles dorment beaucoup et sont peu actives), je sens qu'il y a du mieux, qu'elles sont plus à l'aise, qu'elles sont bien

des amis sont venus la semaine passée et quand ils ont vu les chats ils m'ont dit "ils ont vraiment pas l'air bien, un chaton ça joue, ça ronronne"... moi je les trouvais mieux qu'au début où elles étaient apathiques
mais ce week end pour la première fois malice s'est mise à ronronner
au début elle crachait tout le temps, maintenant plus du tout, je peux la caresser, elle se met sur le dos et me tend son ventre, et quand j'arrête de la caresser, elle vient carrément enfouir sa tête dans ma main!!  :: 
elle reste timide, mais tellement en demande d'affection
ça peut paraître bizarre, mais comme elles ne ronronnaient pas, j'étais inquiète quant à leur bien être
ona ne ronronne pas encore, ni ne miaule, mais quand je la caresse maintenant je sens qu'elle se détend, 
elles se sociabilisent, et je suis vraiment heureuse
Malice sera un petit chat de famille parfait! Elle pourra vite être mise à l'adoption!!
Ona a besoin encore d'un peu de temps pour être rassurée, mais avec le temps elle sera pareille, j'en suis sûre, elle copie sur sa "soeur" aec un peu de retard toujours...



Bientôt elles iront dans une autre FA jusqu'à leur adoption, je pense qu'apèrs cette quarantaine elles seront nickel niveau santé, qu'elle pourront être avec d'autres chats, et j'espère qu'elles trouveront des adoptants en or

ce que ça m'apprend, c'est qu'après la fourrière, les chats sont vraiment affaiblis, amoindris, terrorisés, et qu'ils ont vraiment besoin de soins pour reprendre le dessus
il y a du boulot pour tous ceux qui sont là bas!!

----------


## Elfenyu

Merci pour ce beau témoignage et ces bonnes nouvelles. Tant que mieux qu'elles aillent mieux !

Au contraire ça fait toujours plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles et des photos des sortants des semaines passées. Ca permet d'avoir un suivi et qui sait de motiver d'autres à accueillir ces chats qui comme dit sont vraiment à retaper physiquement et psychologiquement après cet enfermement ... merci pour elles !

----------


## muilette

> Un vermifuge peut tuer, on a déjà eu des cas.
> Ne jamais vermifuger sur un chat très malade, type gros coryza, et surtout pas de suite, sur un chaton.
> Le truc est qu'il faut trouver la juste balance entre les vers qui pourraient tuer, ou le reste.
> Généralement on traite d'abord le reste, on nourrit bien, on fait un peu prendre de poids.
> Stronghold ne débarrasse pas de tt mais est moins costaud qu'un Milbemax.
> Dc pour un tout petit BB, c'est en gros du 1 goutte de St. par 200 gr, mais vraiment ne jamais déconner av cela, peu importe le véto. C'est à cause de véto qu'on a tué des chatons, et ils n'ont pas tjs l'expérience de chats de dehors, de fourrière, et se plantent parfois. Et dc le Milbemax, ok, mais pas avant au moins une semaine pour ma part. 
> Et bien entendu, Panacur en cas de giardiose.


oui et d'ailleurs on vient d'avoir le cas avec un chaton d'environ 1 mois, la pipette bien que correctement dosée a eu pour conséquence un affaiblissement des défenses et la petite a passé 4 jours en clinique car fiévreuse. Donc bien surveiller les jours qui suivent la pipette et vérifier la température.

----------


## tatmikina

> Merci pour ce beau témoignage et ces bonnes nouvelles. Tant que mieux qu'elles aillent mieux !
> 
> Au contraire ça fait toujours plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles et des photos des sortants des semaines passées. Ca permet d'avoir un suivi et qui sait de motiver d'autres à accueillir ces chats qui comme dit sont vraiment à retaper physiquement et psychologiquement après cet enfermement ... merci pour elles !


merci Elfenyu

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> oui et d'ailleurs on vient d'avoir le cas avec un chaton d'environ 1 mois, la pipette bien que correctement dosée a eu pour conséquence un affaiblissement des défenses et la petite a passé 4 jours en clinique car fiévreuse. Donc bien surveiller les jours qui suivent la pipette et vérifier la température.


j'hésite moi aussi du coup à leur donner
elles sortent à peine d'une grosse maladie, et je ne veux pas qu'elles rechutent!! 
comme elles n'ont ni vers ni puce, je me dis peut-être qu'il vaut mieux attendre qu'elles se stabilisent avant de les traiter

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Ca peut valoir la peine d'attendre un peu, surtout si pas de vers apparents.

----------


## tatmikina

ok
oui, leurs selles sont parfaites donc à première vue pas de souci
ps : Ona m'a offert un ronronnement ce matin! Quelle joie de l'entendre enfin!

----------


## pipsy

Des nouvelles de la chatte avec l'ulcère ?

J'ai vu qu'elle avait été hospitalisé mais depuis ?

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Elle n'a pas été énuclée pour le moment, car peut être qu'elle peut y échapper.
Elle doit être sortie de chez le véto en principe, on suspecte peut être un autre souci de santé chez elle, à confirmer.

Minette IRC semble ne pas avoir de soucis rénaux en revanche, sans doute ne supportait elle pas l'abandon, le box.

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Par contre le papy de 13 ans, issu de la dizaine de chats saisis (décès, je pense) est décédé...  :: 







> Chabichou nous a quitté aujourd'hui, son bonheur aura été de courte  durée mais je me dis qu'il a au moins connu un peu de chaleur humaine  avant de mourir car ce loulou était adorable et venait se nicher dans  mon cou pour les câlins. il avait malheureusement un gros problème au  niveau des reins en phase terminale qui n'a été vu qu'à autopsie.

----------


## Muriel P

Pauvre Chabichou  ::  Repose en paix...

----------


## pipsy

Merci pour les nouvelles de "minette à l'ulcère" et sa copine "pas IRC" . 

Pauvre Papy, quand on voit la photo ... quelle misère.

Et la minette a la queue abimée, comment va-t-elle ?

----------


## Charoline

Très triste pour le papy de 13 ans...  ::

----------


## momo

Doux repos petit papy  ::

----------


## coch

RIP chabichou.... ::  triste pour toi....

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Des nouvelles de:

*9a) Mâle 2 ans blanc yeux vairons sociable FIV+
*


Il se porte mieux après un épisode fièvre/trachéite/anorexie.

Voici donc Djihel (une longue histoire, ce prénom! Private joke avec Mademoisellecha, sa "marraine" de coeur, c'est elle qui lui a trouvé sa FA) dans sa FA:



4 collocataires aux petits (gros au début) de ce bon gros pèpère, plus de photos prochainement, je vous épargne celle avec les yeux tout cracra....

----------


## Faraday

Oh ! le gros lardon qui roupille de bonheur !  ::

----------


## salmo

cela fait vraiment plaisir de le voir ainsi!! ::

----------


## Dom91

L'est bien le pépère sur sa belle couverture bien chaude !

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

> Et la minette a la queue abimée, comment va-t-elle ?


Elle va bien, sa queue aussi. Elle rejoint tout à l'heure sa fa longue durée.

----------


## PiaM

oui la minette a la queue abimée est arrivée hiers soir elle va bien
pour le moment elle fait encore un peu sa timide donc je ne lui ai pas encore trippoté sa queue mais sa ne semble pas la déranger
La queue est assez courte et totalement sans poils sur plusieurs centimetres
je mettrai des photos des que possible

----------


## tatmikina

De retour, je viens donner les news du destin de mes 2 puces sorties semaine 42 :
Ona et Malice ont grandi, elles se sont sociabilisées (même si encore timides, il faut être patient). 

Après cette étape chez moi, je les ai emmenées aujourd'hui dans leur FA longue durée chez kitty94, où elles ont eu un superbe accueil et où elles seront super bien. J'espère qu'elles trouveront rapidement des adoptants. 
Elles ont 3 mois, elles sont sorties d'affaire, et elles sont merveilleusement belles.
Dans la voiture elles ronronnaient, Malice léchait Ona, je les regardais et je me disais "Rien à voir avec y a 2 semaines".

Voilà les dernières photos que j'ai prises et que j'ai à vous donner







Elles ont maintenant un regard merveilleurx, pétillant et plein de vie!!

Elles jouent maintenant!





Longue vie à elles! 
Quelqu'un me dit si vous voulez que je fasse un post pour leur adoption!  :: 

Maintenant...plus dur...je vais essayer de redonner de la vie à ce regard qui me hante depuis des semaines...
Belle puce, tiens bon, toi aussi tu seras dans les sortis d'affaire!



RDV semaine 45
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...4/#post1401946

----------


## Patounette77

Coucou,

Voilà des nouvelles de mes réfugiés, désolée, j'ai eu du mal a trouver un cable pour charger les photos, certains chats en avait fait leur casse-croûte de celui que j'avais  :: 
Donc je vous présente la 7b, qui n'était pas du tout craintive mais juste apeurée de ce qui lui arrivait... c'est une pot de colle/ronron qui adore qu'on passe du temps avec elle.
Je n'ai pas encore pu tester l'entente avec les autres chats et mon chien, elle vient de débuter un coryza... 
Elle a vu le véto, traitement débuté.
Bon je ne la fais pas plus attendre, je vous présente Xylia (heu je sais pas d'où ça vient, c'est son hébergeant, mon fils, qui a décidé de l'appeler comme ça...)

bon ok un peu éblouie par le flash, je ferai mieux la prochaine fois  :: 

Ensuite voilà maman + bébé 19a
Ils sont arrivés avec un coryza qui malgré un premier traitement reste tenace... du coup ils sont passé chez le véto en même temps que Xylia et on a débuté un nouveau traitement...
Je vous présente Mamou :  et son filston Blackpearl :  il est tellement pot de colle que dès que j'entre dans la pièce il me grimpe sur l'épaule pour avoir des caresses à n'en plus finir...du coup pour le prendre en phot ce n'est pas évident...

----------


## mirabelle94

super les minous  ::  !  et bravo pour le choix des prénoms...
et encore navrée de n'avoir pas pu te dépanner pour cette histoire de câble.  ::

----------


## tatmikina

Je viens parler ici de la 1A, petite puce sortie cette semaine (semaine 45), ne voulant pas prendre de place sur le post des urgences, mais ne sachant pas vraiment où parler d'elle...
j'aimerais tant lui faire un post, mais je sais qu'elle n'est pas prête.


Depuis sa sortie de la fourière, je ne peux pas dire qu'elle soit malade. La véto l'a vue, elle mange, et ses selles ont l'air correctes.
En sortant elle était carrément prostrée.



Maintenant 2 jours qu'elle est chez moi.
Au début elle ne savait pas où se mettre.



Et maintenant elle est dans son panier et elle me regarde avec un air... comme pour me dire qu'elle en a trop bavé, et qu'elle n'a plus d'espoir.
Je la caresse, elle ne dit rien, elle ne bouge pas. Même pas un mouvement de recul ou de crainte. Comme si elle était sous le choc. Parfois elle tremble alors j'arrête, je ne veux pas lui faire peur. 
J'aimerais tant qu'elle me donne un peu de sa confiance.
Mais elle reste dans son panier sans bouger. Sa respiration est son seul mouvement.


Si vous avez des conseils...
Je sais qu'elle a besoin surtout de temps, mais j'imagine qu'il y a peut-être des choses à faire pour la rassurer, pour l'aider...
Je lui parle, elle me regarde, mais je me dis qu'elle doit être malheureuse pour ne pas bouger d'un poil... 

Elle est jolie et propre, je l'ai appelée Masta  :: 
J'aimerais qu'il y ait de l'espoir dans son regard, rien qu'un peu.

----------


## Coxigrue

C'est très triste de la voir comme ça. Elle a vraiment dû en baver.
Je sais qu'il y a des produits genre Feliway qui agissent sur le stress. C'est peut-être une piste à explorer.
Et, peut-être a-t-elle juste besoin de la compagnie de ses semblables pour se sentir rassurée. Vivement la fin de sa quarantaine...

En tout cas, courage à vous et merci pour elle :-)

----------


## tatmikina

je mets du spray euphorisant...pas l'impression que ça marche beaucoup...
s'il lui faut un compagnon, moi je veux bien prendre un autre chat bien dans sa peau qui pourrait l'aider...
mais je ne sais pas s'ils s'entendront et ce sera un peu étroit...

----------


## Ti'Cassis

Je pense qu'il faut lui laisser du temps, à force elle va s'habituer à votre voix, votre odeur, et se détendra peu à peu .. Même si vous vous savez que vous l'avez sortie de cet enfer et qu'elle ne risque rien, elle, pour l'instant ne le sait pas et ne peut donc se réjouir ..
Le temps fera son oeuvre, donnez lui de la nourriture alléchante, type thon ou autre, qu'elle reprenne goût à la vie au moins par ça  ::  Feliway c'est bien ou alors du zylkène
http://www.medicanimal.com/setSessio...FYXLtAod7ycA3g

Peut-être pas trop de contacts dans un 1er temps pour ne pas rajouter à son stress ..

Merci pour elle en tout cas  ::

----------


## Sév51

Le passage en fourrière est très traumatisant et en plus personne ne sait ce qu'elle a vécu avant de se retrouver là-bas...

Elle vient tout juste de sortir, elle se retrouve dans un lieux inconnu avec de nouvelles odeurs, de nouvelles personnes.
Laisse-lui du temps... Déjà le fait qu'elle mange et boive, est plutôt bon signe, elle ne se laisse pas dépérir.

Une fois la quarantaine finie, il est fort possible que la présence d'autres chats la rassure.

En attendant, parle lui doucement, évite les gestes brusques, déplace toi au ralenti  :: 

Il existe effectivement des produits qui pourraient l'aider à se détendre :
- diffuseur Feliway
- les fleurs de Bach, pour les animaux c'est un mélange sans alcool, le Rescue Pets
- les racines séchées de Valériane

Allez on y croit elle va se détendre  ::

----------


## tatmikina

oui ok merci! Merci de vos conseils et de votre intérêt pour elle.
Feliway, zylkene, thon, etc...
Je vais essayer tout ça...

----------


## salmo

Par contre ne rompt pas le contact, continue à la caresser tout doucement en lui parlant pour qu'elle comprenne qu'elle n'a rien à craindre (même si elle tremble, elle va doucement se calmer) et de la patience. Il va lui falloir un peu de temps à la minette pour se remettre et reprendre confiance. 
Merci pour elle!

----------


## tatmikina

oui, j'essaye de lui montrer que je suis présente, mais pas oppressante
je vais donc la voir régulièrement, parfois juste pour qu'elle voie que je ne lui veux pas de mal
une fois je suis allée m'asseoir dans la pièce avec elle avec mon bouquin, elle m'a regardée lire
mais quand je change la litière ou que je viens ouvrir la fenêtre, parfois je ne la caresse pas, pour justement qu'elle sache que ma venue ne veut pas forcément dire que je vais la caresser
pauvre puce, j'espère voir bientôt son regard changer 
je vais tout faire pour

----------


## FERI

> oui, j'essaye de lui montrer que je suis présente, mais pas oppressante
> je vais donc la voir régulièrement, parfois juste pour qu'elle voie que je ne lui veux pas de mal
> une fois je suis allée m'asseoir dans la pièce avec elle avec mon bouquin, elle m'a regardée lire
> mais quand je change la litière ou que je viens ouvrir la fenêtre, parfois je ne la caresse pas, pour justement qu'elle sache que ma venue ne veut pas forcément dire que je vais la caresser
> pauvre puce, j'espère voir bientôt son regard changer 
> je vais tout faire pour


Merci à vous de l'avoir recueillie, des nouvelles que vous nous donnez et prenez patience car cette chatte est traumatisée et il lui faudra beaucoup de temps pour qu'elle se détende et qu'elle comprenne qu'elle est en sécurité à présent avec vous. A fin de l'aider, vous n'avez qu'à brancher le diffuseur FELIWAY dans la pièce où elle se trouve toute la nuit, cela l'aidera quant au ZYLKENE je vous recommande de poser la question à votre vétérinaire car même s'il s'agit d'un complément alimentaire, il ne faut pas le consommer en trop grande quantité, cela risquerait fort de nuire à la santé de la petite, en résumé soyez patiente. Les chats qui ont vécu des horreurs ont besoin de beaucoup de temps, de calme et d'affection.
A bientôt de lire de vos nouvelles avec la petite

----------


## tatmikina

Merci, oui pour le zylkène on va demander au véto, qui a en effet dit de faire attention au début et plutôt ne rien donner dans un premier temps
je lui ai donné un peu de rescue fleurs de bach
feliway en effet vous êtes nombreux à le citer, c'est que ça doit marcher...moi je ne connais pas mais je vais voir où on en trouve en cherchant sur Internet
et comme elle mange la nuit (quand plus rien ne bouge), je pense lui mettre du thon tous les soirs avant de me coucher, pour qu'elle passe un bon moment

de la patience, j'en ai, je suis là pour elle, j'ai le temps, c'est juste qu'à la voir j'ai le coeur brisé et me sens impuissante face à cette inertie
bien sûr, ça va prendre du temps, je viendrai donner des nouvelles ici si elle fait des progrès

----------


## Misstay

Je l'ai aussi en avatar, la petite Masta.
Merci beaucoup, pour ce que tu fais pour elle, ta patience et l'amour que tu peux lui donner.
Faut lui laisser du temps, elle va prendre confiance.

----------


## lorris

"Merci, oui pour le zylkène on va demander au véto, qui a en effet dit de faire attention au début et plutôt ne rien donner dans un premier temps
je lui ai donné un peu de rescue fleurs de bach
feliway en effet vous êtes nombreux à le citer, c'est que ça doit marcher...moi je ne connais pas mais je vais voir où on en trouve en cherchant sur Internet
et comme elle mange la nuit (quand plus rien ne bouge), je pense lui mettre du thon tous les soirs avant de me coucher, pour qu'elle passe un bon moment

de la patience, j'en ai, je suis là pour elle, j'ai le temps, c'est juste qu'à la voir j'ai le coeur brisé et me sens impuissante face à cette inertie
bien sûr, ça va prendre du temps, je viendrai donner des nouvelles ici si elle fait des progrès"



A vous lire, on vous sent très sensible. Merci de vous occuper si bien d'elle.

----------


## Dom91

feliway en effet vous êtes nombreux à le citer, c'est que ça doit marcher...moi je ne connais pas mais je vais voir où on en trouve en cherchant sur Internet 

Il y en a sur les sites d'animalerie en ligne. On en trouve aussi en pharmacie ou chez les vétos, mais plus cher. Mes chats, moi, adorent le Spray d'herbe à chats que j'avais trouvé justement chez W....mo, ça peut peut-être la dérider un peu, même si c'est quelques minutes. Les miens se roulent sur les peluches sur lesquelles je vaporise ce spray. Ils sont aussi très accrocs à la valériane. 

En tout cas, bravo, elle est entre de très bonnes mains.

----------


## francesca75

Merci de prendre soin de la petite Masta (c'est joli comme nom) :: , elle m'avait émue cette petite chatte. 
Je pense que tu fais ce qu'il faut, continue lui à lui parler avec douceur,  à l'habituer à ta présence.
Instaure des petits rituels, le thon le soir me parait une très bonne idée, entre vous. Ce sont de petits repères qu'ils affectionnent nos petits félins et qui peu à peu la rassureront. Elle doit avoir encore très peur des êtres humains. 
Le temps fera son travail d'apaisement pour la petite puce. La confiance viendra petit à petit, mais là elle vient juste de sortir .
Feliway c'est une bonne idée.
Enfin je suis rassurée, elle est entre de bonnes mains. 
Je suivrai ce post pour lire de ses nouvelles.

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Je poste les news du Shi-Tsu ici bien que sorti la semaine d'après seulement:

Gipsy est un gentil papy un peu fatigué  pour le moment..Il est encore un peu faible sur ses pattes, fait le  grand écart sur le carrelage (ça glisse trop)..Mais il reprend du poil  de la bête, mange bien, arrive maintenant à descendre la marche de  l'entrée sans atterrir le nez sur les pavés...Il adore se balader dehors  tranquillou à explorer le jardin (vu sa fatigue, pas encore de vraies  balades)
Il voudrait bien rejoindre les copains en liberté dans la  maison (il est en isolement pour cause de mauvaise bronchite)...on  voudrait qu'il soit un peu plus fort sur ses pattounes avant qu'il ne se  fasse bousculer, le p'tit père... 
Bref un vrai p'tit papy qui voit  un peu mais pas parfaitement, qui entend un peu mais pas parfaitement,  qui a besoin de se remplumer, de se retaper... Il est demandeur de  calinous...un gentil quoi!

 Actuellement, il est soigné pour sa bronchite. La radio révèle un  tassement vertébral, qui lui cause un déficit de l'arrière-train ( il a  du mal à se coucher!). A l'échographie, on a détecté une pyélonéphrite,  une tumeur anale et une tumeur abdominale. Le premier objectif médical  est de le retaper.



Voici aussi des nouvelles de Calina, la première des minettes qui vivaient avec lui:

C'est une puce adorable, d'une délicatesse.... Quand il n'y a pas de  loulou, elle n'hésite pas à venir sur moi. Je bouge de trop, elle va se  coucher à mes pied et remonte dès qu'elle peut, sans jamais s'imposer. 
Sinon,  pour les bras, elle ne connait pas (logique avec une grand mère), elle  accepte mais oas longtemps. Je pense que ça ira mieux avec le temps
Pour  les bisous, elle s'est habituée sur le corps et commence à s'habituer  sur la tête. Avant, elle descendait des genoux (pour y remonter assez  vite après). La, elle dors sur mes genoux!!!!

Avec les chats,  elle ne savait pas comment s'y prendre. Maintenant, elle connait mieux  les chats et aussi mieux les deux de la maison. Je l'ai croisé nez à nez  avec Milky et elle ne lui a rien dit. Sinon, maintenant, elle part  autre part. D'ailleurs, elle a tellement moins peur que je l'ai vu à la  cuisine pour réclamer de la pâté et aussi, encore mieux, je l'ai vu  manger de la pâté dans la gamelle de Mandarin.

Vraiment, elle est  adorable. Quand elle a peur, elle est pétrifiée mais elle ne donne pas  de coup de patte, ne mord pas (après, ça arrivera peut être si on abuse  vraiment mais elle ne l'a pas fait au vétérinaire, une source énorme de  stress pour elle)



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre ne rompt pas le contact, continue à la caresser tout doucement en lui parlant pour qu'elle comprenne qu'elle n'a rien à craindre (même si elle tremble, elle va doucement se calmer) et de la patience. Il va lui falloir un peu de temps à la minette pour se remettre et reprendre confiance. 
> Merci pour elle!


Oui, je suis d'accord, ne pas le rompre, essayer le jeu, plus tard, et les RC Calm, ça marche bien, comme le Zylkène, mais juste un peu plus cher. En tout cas, efficace. Ca peut prendre du temps, c'est clair, mais après, quelle satisfaction, ça devient des nounours quand ça redonne confiance, je peux vous l'assurer!

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Des news aussi de ces minettes bien que sorties plus tard:

*
5a) Femelle 3 ans brun tabby un peu timide, sans plus
URGENT! Ulcère à la cornée, oeil gauche
*
Elle s'appelle maintenant Rumba:




RUMBA est une minette très sociable , mais la puce a un oeil mort , le  temps nous permettra de savoir si évolution possible ou pas! Rappelez vous, il était dit qu'elle était timide, comme quoi.... 


*8a) Femelle 5 ans bleu tortie tabby très sociable*
* URGENT! Insuffisance rénale supposée 
*
Elle s'appelle Luciole désormais:



LUCIOLE est tout simplement adorable , très câline , douce. Et elle a du poids à prendre.
Comme je l'ai déjà dit, elle n'est pas IRC, elle a juste très mal supporté son abandon et son passage en fourrière.

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Suite des news de

*9a) Mâle 2 ans blanc yeux vairons sociable, FIV+

*







Djihel (ou Jihel, pas décidées pour l'orthographe) adore les câlins, mais aime bien aller ronfler dans un coin et qu'on l'oublie  de temps en temps. aime pas trop être pris dans les bras; un peu joueur  (intrigué par le jeu mais te regarde genre "qu'est ce tu m'veux exactement  là?"); a toujours l'air blasé comme un adolescent; il aime la tranquillité. 
Sinon, c'est un bon gros chat,  qui sait ce qu'il veut (il ruse le matin et réclame à manger à chaque  coloc qui se lève (ils se lèvent pas tous à la même heure), en espérant  avoir plusieurs fois de la bouffe... sinon, il réveille toute la  maisonnée en mode cocorico, le petit malin). mais bonne pâte en somme.


Eh sinon, oui, Mademoisellecha a été inspirée pour le nom lors du dépôt véto (cf. facture), je rassure tout le monde, IL ne s'appelle pas Blanche-Neige, et c'est bien un garçon!  :: 

Facture de sa visite lorsqu'il est arrivé en mode respiration Dark Vador:

----------


## SarahC

Je précise qu'il est sous Mukitza qui a gentiment accepté de nous aidé pour les aides éventuelles type soins le concernant, cela lui permet de bénéficier de tarif assoc. Mais nous le gérons "dans les faits", comme Grisette et les autres, càd par nous même. 
Il sera proposé à l'adoption une fois ses bobos totalement résorbés, car entre, on refera le vaccin, le premier, sur une maladie, ne sert à rien, on fera bien sûr castrer Blanche-Neige, et PCR, pour confirmer, ou je l'espère, infirmer son FIV+.

----------


## FERI

Merci pour les nouvelles et je souhaiterais savoir où se trouve Rumba actuellement car c'est ma chouchou.

----------


## le gall

Merci pour les nouvelles du petit Gipsy et de sa minette Calina. Il m'a fait tellement peur dans la voiture lorsque je l'ai sorti de l'endroit B. Lorsqu'ils me l'ont donné dans les bras, il n'était que l'ombre de lui-même et se demandait bien ce qui allait encore lui arriver. Dans la voiture, il s'était un peu détendu et venait me demander des caresses jusqu'au moment où il s'est écroulé. Je me suis arrêtée tellement vite que la voiture de derrière s'est demandée qui était la frappée qui conduisait. Je suis contente qu'il soit entre de bonnes mains et qu'il reprenne goût à la vie malgré ses problèmes de santé. Il était adorable et mérite vraiment de vivre heureux.
La petite minette semblait elle en bien meilleur état et surtout moins paniquée que lui.
Mille mercis pour ce petit bonhomme et sa copine Calina

----------


## francesca75

Contente d'avoir des nouvelles des 2 petits orphelins, j'ai cru comprendre que leur soeur oubliée était sauvée aussi. :: 
Tellement de personnes agées flippent quant au devenir de leurs petits compagnons à 4 pattes (et souvent à raison) après leur disparition
et aussi se privent de leur présence pour les mêmes raisons.

----------


## Tiffany52

*PROMESSES DE DONS

CARABAM ----> 30 euros pour 3a avec reçu
mirabelle94 --> 25  avec ou sans reçu 
TROCA ----> 50  avec reçu 
Aurore92 --> 10  avec reçu 
Ororus --> 20  sans reçu
Francesca75 -->45  pour la 22b avec ou sans reçu
ifuzeau --> 20  avec ou sans reçu
Tatmikina --> 20  avec ou sans reçu ?


TOTAL = 270 euros**

*

----------


## tatmikina

*PROMESSES DE DONS

CARABAM ----> 30 euros pour 3a avec reçu
mirabelle94 --> 25  avec ou sans reçu 
TROCA ----> 50  avec reçu 
Aurore92 --> 10  avec reçu 
Ororus --> 20  sans reçu
Francesca75 -->45  pour la 22b avec ou sans reçu
ifuzeau --> 20  avec ou sans reçu
Tatmikina --> 20  avec reçu 


TOTAL = 270 euros**
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici des nouvelles de DOOKY ex 3a


*3a) Mâle, 4 ans, noir et blanc, très sociable
se frotte aux barreaux d'où la qualité d'image pas top.
DEBUT DE CORYZA
*
Il se porte bien, il vient de finir sa quarantaine qui a trainé un peu à cause de son coryza. Il prendra le train vendredi prochain pour me rejoindre et dès le lundi rejoindra sa FALD.

Je recherche les photos et les poste.

----------


## chatperlipopette

DOOKY

----------


## menhir

Très beau N et B. Je lui souhaite une bonne et longue vie.

----------


## tatmikina

Des nouvelles de par chez moi...
Masta s'est un peu "réveillée". Elle est un peu moins sous le choc. Elle bouge et change d'endroit maintenant et n'est plus prostrée dans son coin. Son regard est plus vif, ses pupilles moins dilattées. Elle m'a craché une fois ou deux, sans plus. Mais au moins elle réagit.
Quand je vais me poser dans la pièce maintenant je laisse la porte ouverte, les chiens rentrent, se posent près de moi (et donc d'elle...enfin... plutôt près des gamelles que d'elle!!  :: ), mais Masta ne dit pas grand chose. C'est la première fois que je vois un chat qui a l'air indifférent aux chiens. Enfin je ne sais pas, elle les regarde, mais disons qu'elle n'a pas l'air terrorisé.
Je crois qu'elle apprécie le gros plaid que je lui ai mis (conseil de Roxy). Mais elle squatte aussi pas mal l'étagère près de la fenêtre.





J'ai acheté du spray de trucs herbe à chat et c'est vrai qu'elle va aux endroits où j'en mets.

Le thon, elle a pas tout mangé. Par contre les bouts de steak, ils ont disparu en moins de deux  ::  rassurez-moi, on a le droit de donner du steak à un chat si à côté y a des bonnes croquettes? C'est ce que je donne à mes chiens, elle est donc au régime de la maison  :: 

J'ai l'impression qu'elle est plus à l'aise. Mais vraiment *un tout petit peu* seulement... ::  quand je la caresse, je sens qu'elle n'aime pas (oui...on le voit à son regard sur les photos...elle est TRES sceptique envers l'être humain!!). Et pourtant, je le fais quand même de temps en temps, un peu, pour essayer de l'habituer.

aaaaaah c'est pas gagné!  :: 
mais je ne perds pas courage et je guette toute mini amélioration!  ::

----------


## Dom91

Même si on la sent encore apeurée sur les photos, le regard a énormément changé. Ca va venir. Elle a déjà fait beaucoup de progrès, grâce à vous. Et vu qu'il faut déjà beaucoup de patience avec les chats en général, alors avec un chat stressé....Pour info, le mien a mis 3 mois avant de venir près de moi et il ne sortait pas de la fourrière.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

P.S. : Elle est très belle. J'adore ses couleurs.

----------


## Lady92

son regard est completement change, bravo Tatmikina :-)
c est deja une tres belle avancee, quelque chose me dit qu elle ne sera pas longue a se detendre completement
C est vrai qu elle a de joliess couleurs d automne.
Merci pour elle

----------


## Lady92

Pour en revenir au Zylkene, aucune toxicite meme au long court, c est de la proteine de lait :-)

----------


## tatmikina

je vais commencer la cure de zylkène  ::  vous donnerai des nouvelles

la preuve en photos que notre puce masta n'est pas une intouchable

----------


## Tiffany52

*PROMESSES DE DONS

CARABAM ----> 30 euros pour 3a avec reçu
mirabelle94 --> 25  avec ou sans reçu 
TROCA ----> 50  avec reçu 
Aurore92 --> 10  avec reçu 
Ororus --> 20  sans reçu
Francesca75 -->45  pour la 22b avec ou sans reçu
ifuzeau --> 20  avec ou sans reçu
Tatmikina --> 20  avec ou sans reçu ?


TOTAL = 270 euros


*

----------


## tatmikina

*PROMESSES DE DONS

CARABAM ----> 30 euros pour 3a avec reçu
mirabelle94 --> 25  avec ou sans reçu 
TROCA ----> 50  avec reçu 
Aurore92 --> 10  avec reçu 
Ororus --> 20  sans reçu
Francesca75 -->45  pour la 22b* *avec ou sans reçu
**ifuzeau --> 20  avec ou sans reçu
Tatmikina --> 20 * *avec reçu
**

TOTAL = 270 euros


(je précise pour moi)*

----------


## tatmikina

je viens écrire ici parce qu'il faut que je partage ma joie avec vous...
on m'avait dit que les progrès du chat se faisaient par pallier... et bien j'ai l'impression que notre "1A" vient d'en passer un  :: 

(sylki a accepté le nom que je lui ai donné, elle s'appelle officiellement "*Mastah*", orthographié ainsi parce que ça veut dire Bonjour en japonais  :Smile: )

Mastah commence à se détendre un peu et elle fait des mini progrès chaque jour, mais aujourd'hui c'est fabuleux j'en ai les larmes aux yeux

Depuis 2 jours je laisse la porte de sa pièce ouverte (je n'ai pas d'autre chat, seuls mes chiens viennent lui rendre visite), et je ne sais pas, ça a tout changé... le fait qu'elle nous voie passer, elle doit se sentir plus dans la famille...

elle crache quand moi ou les chiens on arrive trop vite, mais sinon, elle ne fuit pas, elle n'a pas de réaction agressive
et aujourd'hui, je suis revenue avec plein de cadeaux pour elle, genre c'est noël, je me suis dit tiens mais qu'est-ce que je ferais si c'était *mon* chat? je suis allée dans un bazar où je lui ai acheté des ptits jouets, et je lui ai pris un panier tout doux moelleux un peu fermé, je l'ai aspergé de spray, j'y ai mis des petits bouts de poulet, et là elle était ravie, je l'ai vu dans ses yeux, elle a limite mangé dans ma main!...
couchée dans le panier toute mignonne elle a même joué un peu avec la souris que je lui ai acheté, genre intriguée, j'ai vu la jeunesse et la curiosité dans ses yeux! pfffff ça fait du bien!!!!

du coup là elle est dans son nouveau panier qu'elle a réellement adopté, et elle nous observe, et je suis allée la caresser, et elle m'a laissé passer la main sur tout son corps!... incroyable ce qu'elle est douce! c'était un vrai moment de bonheur.
vraiment je suis fière d'elle.
une semaine aujourd'hui, et déjà, waou! je ne la reconnais pas.
je change mon avatar car je ne supporte pas de voir le regard de souffrance qu'elle avait à cause de la fourrière.

avec la cure de zylkène en plus, je suis sûre que j'aurai encore d'autres progrès à vous raconter.
Mastah, souris à la vie!  ::

----------


## sylki

pauvre nénette, elle a des yeux qui racontent tout , quel bonheur de la voir comme ça !!!
j'ai encore son regard aux yeux immenses et aux pupilles totalement dilatées qu'elle avait à la fourrière
elle n'aura pas mis longtemps à répondre aux petits bonheurs que nous cherchions à éveiller chez elle,
bravo Tatmikina !!!!!    trés  :: joli moment  !!!

----------


## Elfenyu

Très beau témoignage. Je me souviens aussi de son regard ....
Merci pour elle !Mastah  ::

----------


## SarahC

Essaie de manger à côté, et fais lui sentir ce que tu manges. C une forme d'échange.
Le fromage sur le bout des doigts souvent, un franc succès.

Cligne des yeux en la regardant; si elle répond, c'est qu'elle veut bien échanger, c'est leur sourire à eux.

----------


## tatmikina

Sarah, je suis heureuse d'apprendre ça, parce que Mastah justement cligne des yeux quand je lui parle un peu aigu... Je me demandais si c'était un signe d'apaisement comme chez les chiens, ou de confiance ou autre...
Quand elle est allongée maintenant et que je la caresse elle ne se relève pas...
Quand j'apporte la gamelle je vois sa petite langue qui sort.
Ce matin j'ai halluciné, ma chienne est venue la lécher, elle a juste soufflé, mais elle a pas bougé  :Smile: 
Une question cela dit si qqn peut m'éclairer : elle a baigné tous les jouets que je lui ai donnés dans la gamelle d'eau. Et la plume au bout d'un baton, toute léchée et grignotée!... Comprends pas...

----------


## lorris

C'est très émouvant.

----------


## SarahC

Elle a peut-être joué seule, tout simplement.

Je connais bcp de chats dont la passion est de se tremper la patte ds l'eau, renverser le bol aussi, ou encore se rouler ds une cabine de douche mouillée.

Les plumes, peu importe le chat, ça ne tient jamais plus de 1 jour chez moi.

----------


## salmo

c'est super de voir déjà l'évolution de la minette.
Pour le léchouillage et la trempouille des jouets dans l'eau j'ai une minette qui fait pareil à la maison. Elle lèche tous les jouets, cela a l'air de beaucoup l'amuser ... et quand elle était en cage de convalo elle mettait tout dans l'eau puis les léchait aussi.

----------


## SarahC

J'ajoute que mon mâle fait pareil, et les porte en bouche en couinant, et les lave.

----------


## hupet

elle a baigné tous les jouets que je lui ai donnés dans la gamelle d'eau. Et la plume au bout d'un baton, toute léchée et grignotée!... Comprends pas...[/QUOTE]

Certains de mes chats ne supportent pas les jouets qui sentent le "neuf" ou la lessive
ils le mettent dans leur gamelle d'eau et après l'avoir laissé tremper, le ressortent pour jouer
il y a 2 jours je préparais le linge pour le rentrer dans la machine et l'un d'eux a vu un jouet qui était dans le tas...il s'est empressé de venir le chercher et m'a gratifié d'un miaulement qui en disait long sur ce qu'il pensait de mon idée de laver un jouet....

----------


## tatmikina

ok!
je me disais bien qu'il y avait un truc
j'ai une chienne qui lèche tout aussi
mais là, c'est juste les jouets, et c'est franchemet trempé, puis déplacé...
c'est marrant, j'ai du mal à l'imaginer jouer la nuit toute seule... du coup je me disais qu'il y avait peut-être un message caché  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

DOOKY est bien arrivé à la maison. Dimanche soir il rejoindra sa FALD.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Dooky a eu son rappel de vaccin il pète la forme !

----------


## tatmikina

Des news d'une rescapée, Mastah  :: 

Notre belle puce a ronronné hier soir pour la première fois.
J'ai caressé son ventre, j'ai senti qu'elle a hésité entre bondir, gronder ma main, ou se laisser faire.
Et elle m'a accordé sa confiance. 
Elle m'a offert son ventre, et un concert de ronronnements pendant une demi heure!

 :Big Grin: 



Suis sûre qu'elle a envie de vivre maintenant!!



Un vrai bonheur ce chat! Elle va devenir une perle! Une boule à câlins, je le sens... ::

----------


## momo

Génial de voir cette petite puce te présenter son petit bidon...tu as gagné sa confiance  ::

----------


## Dom91

C'est troooooop beau  ::  ::  ::

----------


## muilette

génial!!! ::

----------


## Sév51

Bravo !! tu as réussi à la mettre en confiance  ::

----------


## SarahC

*POINTAGE DES DONS DE CETTE SEMAINE:

MERCI AUX ASSOCIATIONS DE POSTER DES NEWS ET PHOTOS DANS LA MESURE DU POSSIBLE ET DE CONTACTER VOS DONATEURS EN MP!
*

****************************


*RECAP CONTACT CHATSENDANGER RP:*

9a) Mâle 2 ans blanc yeux vairons sociable, *FIV+*



*TROCA ----> 50  avec reçu 

TOTAL: 50 *

_Le rappel de vaccins a été fait depuis, castration, mais surtout PCR__ prévus le 26/11.
On espère encore qu'il soit négatif...._ 





****************************


*RECAP CHATPERLIPOPETTE:*

3a) Mâle, 4 ans, noir et blanc, très sociable
se frotte aux barreaux d'où la qualité d'image pas top.
 ::  Début de coryza  :: *

*


*CARABAM ----> 30 euros pour 3a avec reçu
*
*TOTAL: 30 *


****************************


*RECAP PIAM:*

10b) Femelle 4 ans noire très sociable
11b) Mâle castré 13 ans noir et blanc très sociable
Sont ensemble 
 ::  Léger coryza  :: 
Sortants de suite
8b) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby et blanc très sociable - *A UNE PATTE CASSEE*
19b) Femelle 3 ans blanc tortie tabby très sociable
VA AVEC SON BB DE 3 MOIS ( Mâle noir )

*Ororus --> 20  sans reçu*
*mirabelle94 --> 10  avec ou sans reçu* *
*_L'association ne peut pas encore délivrer de reçu, je propose donc de rebasculer le don sur l'asso qui a gardé les chats de PiaM en attendant, cela vous permettra d'en avoir un. Je n'ai pas encore la facture du chat à la patte cassée, mes contacts lanceront très certainement un appel à dons, car SEM 41 il y en a déjà un, que j'ai omis, n'ayant pas eu le retour à temps. Merci!_ 

*TOTAL: 30 

* 
****************************


* RECAP BABE78:
*
9b) Mâle castré 5 ans noir sociable
 ::  Léger coryza  :: 
Sortant de suite

15b) Mâle castré 5 ans noir et blanc très sociable
16b) Mâle castré 12 ans roux et blanc très sociable
Le 16b na plus beaucoup de dents et ne peut pas manger, il est en anorexie, prioritaire.
 ::  Léger coryza  :: 

22b) Femelle 14 ans bleue tabby et blanc apeurée
Se retrouve en box avec le chien de la dame
(un Shi Tsu mâle noir et blanc de 13 ans 1/2, apeuré de la situation)
 ::  Vivaient ensemble en appartement, dame décédée  :: 


*Francesca75 --> 45  pour la 22b* *avec ou sans reçu*
*mirabelle94 --> 15  avec ou sans reçu* *
Aurore92 --> 10  avec reçu 

TOTAL: 70 

*
****************************


* RECAP SSAD :
*
5b) Femelle* 6* mois blanche et noire très sociable : va chez morgane2404 
 :: URGENT! En coryza, très jeune, et seule  :: 


6b) Mâle 3 mois noir très sociable va chez morgane2404 
 ::  Coryza  :: 

23b) Femelle 2 mois trico diluée timidou va chez tatmikina
24b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou va chez tatmikina

*Tatmikina --> 20 * *avec reçu*
*ifuzeau --> 20  avec reçu

**TOTAL: 40 *


****************************


*CONTACT HANDICATS:* 

2a) Femelle 3 mois blue tabby point timidou*


*
Va avec 2a bis!*

*

7a) Mâle 1 an bleu et blanc sociable mais n'aime pas le box
 ::  Coryza  :: 




****************************

*Coeurs Félins :*

​7b) Femelle 2 ans tortie tabby un peu craintive


****************************


Nous avons pointé selon un "lissage" des sorties des assocs sur plusieurs semaines, du nombre de chats sauvés sur la durée, des malades, blessés, cabossés, mais aussi des dons associés à un reçu fiscal. Nous essayons de faire au mieux mais ne pouvons pas toujours faire des pointages parfaits, on fait au mieux, en essayant autant que faire se peut de rétablir les équilibres sur les mois qui suivent et précèdent, quand on a des cas de pointages en retard, qui devraient ne plus se produire après les derniers rattrapages. 
Ces dons ne sont qu'un coup de pouce, ils sont à prendre comme tels, si des associations sont en difficulté, postez un appel à dons, nous le diffuserons, mais pr les pointages hebdos, nous ne pouvons pas toujours agir à la perfection. Merci encore aux donateurs qui chaque semaine participent. 


****************************
*
MP ENVOYE A L'ENSEMBLE DES ASSOCIATIONS AVEC DONATEURS EN COPIE.*

****************************

*POINTAGE DES DONS TERMINE POUR LA SEMAINE 42.*

----------


## SarahC

> *PROMESSES DE DONS
> 
> CARABAM ----> 30 euros pour 3a avec reçu
> mirabelle94 --> 25  avec ou sans reçu 
> TROCA ----> 50  avec reçu 
> Aurore92 --> 10  avec reçu 
> Ororus --> 20  sans reçu
> Francesca75 -->45  pour la 22b avec ou sans reçu
> ifuzeau --> 20  avec ou sans reçu
> ...


 :: Euh...... :: 

Petit souci de pointage, là, ça fait 220 ....
Et non 270 ....

Des dons ont été reportés et non rectifiés ds la somme globale?

Qui peut m'aider? 

Je n'étais pas présente ce mois là! MERCI!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Maintenant...plus dur...je vais essayer de redonner de la vie à ce regard qui me hante depuis des semaines...
> Belle puce, tiens bon, toi aussi tu seras dans les sortis d'affaire!
> 
> 
> 
> RDV semaine 45
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...4/#post1401946


Par contre, elle, elle est sortie semaine 45, donc il vaudrait mieux, pr éviter toute confusion, poster les news sur son sujet "de sortie", merci!  ::  Je commençais à paniquer en remontant le sujet!

----------


## SarahC

> *PROMESSES  DE DONS
> *
> *CARABAM ----> 60  : 30  euros pour 1a & 30 euros pour 3a avec reçu
> mirabelle94 --> 25  avec ou sans reçu 
> TROCA ----> 50  avec reçu 
> Aurore92 --> 10  avec reçu 
> Ororus --> 20  sans reçu
> Francesca75 -->45  pour  la 22b* *avec ou sans reçu
> Pipsy --> 100  pour la 5a, 50  pour** la 4a avec ou sans  reçu 
> ...


Ok, c'est bien une erreur de calcul si on prend tous les reports en compte!

----------


## ifuzeau

* RECAP SSAD :
*
5b) Femelle 1 mois blanche et noire très sociable : va chez morgane2404 
 :: URGENT! En coryza, très jeune, et seule  :: 


6b) Mâle 3 mois noir très sociable va chez morgane2404 
 ::  Coryza  :: 

23b) Femelle 2 mois trico diluée timidou va chez tatmikina
24b) Femelle 2 mois brun tabby timidou va chez tatmikina

*Tatmikina --> 20 €* *avec reçu*
*ifuzeau --> 20 € avec reçu  * *réglé par paypal le 23/11
**
**TOTAL: 40 €*

----------


## tatmikina

> Euh......
> 
> Par contre, elle, elle est sortie semaine 45, donc il vaudrait mieux, pr éviter toute confusion, poster les news sur son sujet "de sortie", merci!  Je commençais à paniquer en remontant le sujet!


ok...pour ceux qui veulent des nouvelles de Mastah donc... elle et moi on sera donc semaine 45 désormais  :: 

SEM 45 : SOS! 49 chat(on)s & 1 maman + 3 lapins AVT LUN 5/11 & MAR 6/11 (IDF)!!


ps : ifuzeau puis-je avoir le lien pour le paypal? merci

----------


## ifuzeau

tatmikina je t'ai envoyé un mp pour te donner l'adresse :Smile:

----------


## SarahC

> *Vu avec tatmikina, son don de 20 euros peut être réattribué à une autre asso, merci.*
> 
> *Un grand Merci Ifuzeau pour votre don, il a bien été reçu.
> Par contre, ce n'est pas une minette noire et blanche d'un mois qui est sortie mais une minette de 6 mois.*


Ok merci à toutes.

Je propose la bascule ici, car chat à patte cassée, non posté pr la facture (elle arrive) du coup, zappé, et encore une ici:

*RECAP PIAM:*

10b) Femelle 4 ans noire très sociable
11b) Mâle castré 13 ans noir et blanc très sociable
Sont ensemble 
 ::  Léger coryza  :: 
Sortants de suite
8b) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby et blanc très sociable - *A UNE PATTE CASSEE*
19b) Femelle 3 ans blanc tortie tabby très sociable
VA AVEC SON BB DE 3 MOIS ( Mâle noir )

*Ororus --> 20 € sans reçu*
*mirabelle94 --> 10 € avec ou sans reçu* *
*_L'association ne peut pas encore délivrer de reçu, je propose donc de rebasculer le don sur l'asso  qui a gardé les chats de PiaM en attendant, cela vous permettra d'en  avoir un. Je n'ai pas encore la facture du chat à la patte cassée,  mes contacts lanceront très certainement un appel à dons, car SEM 41 il y  en a déjà un, que j'ai omis, n'ayant pas eu le retour à temps. Merci!_ 

*TOTAL: 30 €


MP pour l'adresse. Merci.*

----------


## tatmikina

Ok, mp reçu.
Chèque envoyé!

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP CONTACT CHATSENDANGER RP:*

9a) Mâle 2 ans blanc yeux vairons sociable, *FIV+*



*TROCA ----> 50  avec reçu* - * chèque posté le 26/11*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici le lien du post d'adoption de DOOKY : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...3/#post1440556

----------


## SarahC

> *RECAP CONTACT CHATSENDANGER RP:*
> 
> 9a) Mâle 2 ans blanc yeux vairons sociable, *FIV+*
> 
> 
> 
> *TROCA ----> 50  avec reçu* - * chèque posté le 26/11*



Voici une nouvelle photo.
Bien castré lundi, en attente du retour labo pour le test PCR:

----------


## Patounette77

Bonsoir,

Voilà des nouvelles photos de la belle Xylia qui est un amour de minette, pleine de tendresse... et qui a des adoptants pour le WE prochains (RDV stérilisation mardi, pour ça pas prise avant)  :Big Grin:

----------


## SarahC

Même pas eu le temps de poster, mais il faut dire que je ne me précipite pas quand ce sont des nouvelles pas géniales.... Jihel est confirmé FIV+ au PCR:

----------


## SarahC

Perso, un chat positif ça ne dérange aucunement, juste convaincre les gens que le fait que ce soit un détail pour moi le devienne pour eux....

ET QUI C'EST QUI A GARDE JIHEL POUR NOYELLE???!!!! MOAAAA!!!!  :: 

Il est terrible!!! IL RALE RALE RALE quand on arrive, c'est un mix de "j'ai faiiiiim, je suis seuuuuuul (il a 4 FA-colloc-nounous!), j'en ai maaaaarre, câliiiiiiiiins!!!!!"

Il vient quand on l'appelle sur le canapé:



Il cause, même tout seul dans une autre pièce, et il adore la présence.
Il est un peu beuh-beuh parfois, mais il reste terrible!



L'introduction au carton vient doucement, mais sûrement...



Mais il maîtrise bien la boulette de papier! Faudra que je pense à lui trouver un truc à jouer, car il adore ça, et court partout, jusqu'à ce que paf, il se couche par terre, et s'endorme, comme un chaton.  ::

----------


## coch

haa oui on dirait un chat blanc....ça va changer des furies noires.

----------


## SarahC

C'est un chat-chien, il suit partout, fait la fête quand tu rentres, il joue à la balle... De tennis....  :: 





On dirait un peu un jambon, comme ça, mais en fait pas tant que ça, il est bien plus petit en vrai. 

Le voici enfin en mode "je suis un gentil chat et je suis sage"

----------


## salmo

qu'il est beau le loulou!! et quel changement depuis son passage à la maison ::  cela fait plaisir de le voir ainsi!!

franchement j'ai à la maison un chat FIV+ -(et en plus noir) et je ne vois pas la différence avec mon autre minette qui elle n'est pas FIV+, il est en pleine forme, joue comme un bébé, fait plein de calins, ...

----------


## SarahC

Ben lui, pareil, hormis que c'est un chien  ::

----------


## sylki

MAGNIFIQUE !!!

----------


## SarahC

Une micro vidéo pour la route (admirons les toilettes au fond, désolée, c'est là qu'est la litière  :: )

----------


## Dom91

Un chat en tout cas qui a l'air hyper intéressant  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ah ben ça!! Je passe au minimum une à deux heures avec tellement je ne vois pas le temps passer.

Il est TE-RRIBLE!!

Si quelqu'un veut un chat-chien, c'est LUI!

Il m'a encore suivie partout, mais de pièce en PIECE, et paf, comme un chaton, s'endort qq part. 

Il a X mille "miaous" (que je ne comprends pas tjs) à son vocabulaire. 

Il veut jouer tout le temps, et comme un chien, qd on lui demande où est sa balle, il la cherche avec vous.

Là, il s'est baffré du Almo, content.... 

Il vous grimpe dessus pour vous faire des câlins qd vous êtes sur le canapé, il est super attentif à tout, limite un chien de garde, Jihel veille! 

Et pot de colle sans être pot de colle, ce n'est pas une "glue de genoux", il veut juste être "avec quelqu'un". 

Et quand il fait des allers-retours avec sa balle de tennis dans le couloir, c'est trop drôle!

Bref, je suis fan! Et si avec ça l'adoptant futur ne passe pas sur le fait que FIV+, je ne sais pas!!! 



Là c'est qd il s'endort, il fait encore très bébé.

Et il a TOUT LE TEMPS cette tête de chat enjoué, de chat qui sourit aussi parfois ou de "bah oui quoi, je suis un gros chat, j'ai la classe!".



Il est TOUT LE TEMPS content, du moment qu'il a de la présence, il est heureux, car ça oui, il lui en faut. 

Je ne suis pas sûre que ok chats, mais humains, ça lui va bien!! 

Bon, j'ai juste failli faire un arrêt cardiaque car par 2 fois un réveil (ds la cuisine) s'est déclenché...
Bizarre, pas programmé pourtant, et n'a pas sonné les autres fois.
La première fois j'ai cru que les voisins écoutaient la radio assez fort et la 2ème je lui donnais un peu à manger avant de partir, j'étais pile à côté, j'ai cru que j'allais crever. J'ai tout coupé, si demain ça recommence, j'y vais avec un grigri!  ::

----------


## salmo

il est à tomber et c'est un chat en or ce loulou!!

----------


## TROCA

Il est beau Djihel il a une présence! Trop contente d'avoir très trés modestement participé par mon don àson sauvetage.

----------


## Verlaine

Mais quelle merveille ce chat!!! Moi aussi je gagatiserais à fond si je l'avais chez moi! Comment tu fais avec tes chats alors si pas OK chats?
Blanc aux yeux vairons........mon rêve. Mais Fiv+, impossible chez moi hélàs.

----------


## SarahC

Il n'est pas chez moi, et je ne sais pas si ok chats ou pas.
Il est CLAIREMENT ok humains par contre!  :: 
On a fait garde partagée avec Mademoisellecha pendant que ses FA nounous étaient en vacances.
Je lui ai acheté un grattoir à l'herbe à chat, il est plus que fan  ::

----------


## Verlaine

C'est dément ce truc c'est quoi exactement? Il est complètement hystérique et ne sait plus comment se frotter! 
J'ai acheté de la valériane en gouttes et j'en mets sur les jouets de mes chats: ça pue grave mais mes chats adorent!

----------


## Dom91

Les chats adorent l'herbe à chats. Les miens ça les rend dingues comme ça. Quant à la valériane, là on dirait vraiment des drogués....

----------


## TROCA

Il s'éclate Jihel.

----------


## SarahC

Sujet d'adoption de Jihel:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...le-67-a-76596/

----------


## SarahC

*Pour ceux qui se souviennent de Jihel:* 

*9a) Mâle 2 ans blanc yeux vairons sociable, FIV+
*



*Le voici (ENFIN) dans sa famille d'adoption chez qui il est parti à l'essai la semaine passée:

*Jihel est parti à Thionville en adoption, après rencontre dans sa FA à Strasbourg et visite à domicile chez les gens.

Pour le moment, tout va bien. Il s'est un peu caché le premier jour sous  le lit, mais Jihel a des facultés d'adaptation assez rapides, et les  gens étaient motivés, et avaient déjà prévu tout plein de choses pour  aménager leur chez eux en vue de l'accueillir.

Il a bien supporté aussi le trajet d'ici à là-bas (pas loin de 250 km).

En gros, tout le monde aura fait de la route, les adoptants, la personne qui leur a rendu visite, et Jihel.

Nous espérons que cette période d'essai se verra confirmée en adoption; ce qui est le but!

Jihel a eu bcp d'appels, bcp de visites aussi, et cela n'avait jamais abouti.

Donc même s'il a fallu faire des km pour rencontrer sa future famille, mon contact s'est dit qu'il fallait se lancer.

Une fois sur place elle a bcp apprécié les lieux et les échanges humains avec la famille.

Jihel semble lui aussi apprécier. Quelques images de ses premiers jours sur place:

----------


## momo

Il a l air trop malheureux...

----------


## SarahC

Ouais, je trouve aussi!  :: 

Ce jour ils lui ont construit sa cabane à chat, il est trop content et il dort tout le temps dedans depuis!

----------


## Elfenyu

Trop bien ! ! :: 

Encore un chat bien mal tombé ... ::

----------


## SarahC

Quelques news de Jihel....

Ca se passe super bien, il est devenu pote avec les lapines qu'il  scrutait auparavant d'un air un peu dubitatif (lapines de sauvetage, je  précise, qui sortent, mais qui là, avaient leur "périmètre de  sécurité"):



Je ne sais plus si j'avais posté celle-là (il est tard); mais j'aime bien le pelage "molletonné" de Jihel!



Ca, c'est "sa niche" de "dedans":



Et enfin, voici son regard perplexe lorsque son pôpa était en train de monter la sécurisation du balcon.
Il en a eu peur au début et n'osait pas sortir, même "en sécurité", il semble y prendre goût désormais!



Voilà, ça fait longtemps que je voulais donner des news à sa toute  première FA d'un WE, Salmo, cela a été fait par mail, mais j'ai  tellement peu de temps qu'entre ces échanges et Rescue, perdu ENCORE  quelques semaines, c'est chose faite!  :: 

Et je rappelle qu'il est FIV+ et que cela ne l'a pas empêché de trouver des adoptants!

----------


## SarahC

C'est quoi des "adoptants comblés"?

C'est ça  :: 




> Bonsoir !! Jean-Luc est tjs un amour, la vie passe et tout va bien ! Il a  ses petites habitudes comme sortir sur le pallier et se faire les  griffes sur le tapis quand on rentre, venir avec moi aux toilettes !! Si,  si ! De jour comme de nuit, jamais sans Jean-Luc mdr ! Il a sa place dans  mon armoire pour la nuit :-) enfin tout va bien ! Des bisous miaoux de  Jean-Luc à tous !


Et c'est quoi un "heureux adopté?

C'est ça!  :: 











Je  rappelle qu'il était mordeur et que cela lui est TOTALEMENT PASSE, et  qu'il est FIV, porteur SAIN, donc ne jamais baisser les bras quand vous  sauvez un minou comme lui  :: 

Et OUI, ils l'appellent Jean-Luc, comme le faisait la FA, ils adorent, que voulez-vous! ::

----------


## Elfenyu

Merci pour ces heureuses nouvelles ! Quel bonheur de le voir aussi heureux. 
Longue vie petit père  ::

----------

